# The sheep and the wolves (No abilities)



## Yaruzaru (Jun 23, 2016)

An organisation of thugs seem to be forcing shop owners in town to pay up or face trouble. Try to protect the people of your town and stop them from robbing the citizens.


----------



## Julen (Jun 23, 2016)

As Julen hears screams from outside he gets up from his bed and gets out of house.

-What's the fucking matter people are trying to sleep here!

(Btw this how he looks like without his gear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 23, 2016)

It's a sunny day, not a cloud in the sky, warm but with a nice breeze in the air. Not that anyone cares much, they are too busy trying to keep their businesses afloat under the constant pressure of the mafia. At the center of town there is a local blacksmith trying to run his business like everyone else.  

It's a small town on the edge of the city that sees constant trouble from the thugs that plague it. The group make it hard for the shopkeepers to make a decent living and one blacksmith in particular seems to be their favorite target. A group of three men seem to be trying to get yet another payment out of Jin, they have walked into his shop as if they own the place and start running their hands over the items in his shop. Their vehicle is parked outside and while not visible you assume they are armed.

A bear with red fur and two white rabbits are slowly walking around Jins shop as they speak with him. The red bear who seems to be the leader of the group appears to know Jin and walks right up to him in his shop while the other two gang members fiddle around with the store equipment. The gang leader seems pretty small in size for a bear, but still larger than your average civilian, dressed in baggy shorts a shirt and a small coat. The two rabbits look almost identical in appearance and clothing, both wearing suits, they look like they could easily just be men on business.

Ryazan - " Come now Jin, you know the price is higher for those that cause us trouble. You've got to pay for the inconvenience, like any good person would " He chuckles

Julen who has come outside hearing Jins yelling can only see a vehicle parked outside his shop but can't be sure of what is going on inside.


----------



## Julen (Jun 23, 2016)

Julen frowns and quickly dresses up. Then he goes inside Jin's shop. He opens the door and looks around, ignoring he gang members. 

-Hey! Whassup with the goddamn screaming?


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 23, 2016)

Vince gets abruptly woken up by sounds of shouting outside.
"W-what's happening?" he shakes his fur and stretches a bit.

He then gets dressed. (mini-timeskip for this routine)

He gets out of his apartment, fumbling with his clothes a bit.
He hears the shouts from Jin's shop, then he enters the shop.

He then sees Julen.
"What's going on?" he scratches his head.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 23, 2016)

Jin, dressed in his usual outfit, with a silver-white tank-top underneath a sleeveless jacket, with bracers around his hands, gets really annoyed with the three of them. He feels like today is the last straw before he loses his mind.
His wife's cafe, his mother's food stall, his friends' flower shop, his brother's clothes shop, all fall victims...
He's thought of taking things the violent way, but his family most of the time try to convince him to calm down and play along... but he's been playing along for too long now.
He'd usually shove the money into their hands after a one-sided negotiation about how ridiculous this pay is, but now he's sick of it. Instead, he snaps at them :

- How about you go FUCK YOUR--

He then notices the others, and just ignore the thugs as if they weren't even there, and walks to them :

- Sorry, sorry, didn't mean to yell so loud... what can I do for you two ?


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 23, 2016)

"Uhh... Can I get a long sword, please." he then stares at the three thugs ominously, lightly growling.


----------



## Julen (Jun 23, 2016)

- not much for me. I just came in to check what was happening. I've heard that there's a mafia extorsioning shopkeepers and well...after knowing that, hear screaming inside a shop is never a good sign...just trying to be a "good citizen" y'know...in conclusion...is everything alright?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 23, 2016)

Julen said:


> - not much for me. I just came in to check what was happening. I've heard that there's a mafia extorsioning shopkeepers and well...after knowing that, hear screaming inside a shop is never a good sign...just trying to be a "good citizen" y'know...in conclusion...is everything alright?


Jin shakes his head with a very awkward smile :

- Nope.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 23, 2016)

Vince_Werewolf said:


> "Uhh... Can I get a long sword, please." he then stares at the three thugs ominously, lightly growling.


Jin then intentionally shoves the thugs out of the way, as if trying to indirectly telling them to GTFO, then back to the shelves. He shows Vince all the swords he's got, his voice unusually joyful, as if he's forgotten about the thugs standing right there :

- What do ya look for ? Gladius ? Katana ? Saber ? Or cleaver ? I got 'em all for you to pick.

He then looks at the thugs and suddenly changes his tone, as if he has a mood swing :

- And you, how about you go FUCK YOURSELVES and leave me and my son alone already !?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 23, 2016)

*The sound of someone yelling at someone else to go fuck themselves was enough to wake up a sleeping Jinouga, making her a bit grumpy about it*

"Yawnnnnn...... What's going on this time..?"

*She got up from the bed and made her way to the restroom to brush her teeth when she noticed the blue glow of her horns and radiance of her eyes was all but gone*

"Something's not right.. Not right at all.."


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 23, 2016)

The red bear watches Jin in amusement as he barges through them to go and talk with the customers in the middle of the discussion.

Ryazan - " Well, if you don't want to pay we can always bother the other shopkeepers. I hear that nice lady down the street is struggling to keep up with payments, but i'm sure shes just holding out on us " He smirks to himself as he looks at Jin

One of the rabbits picks up one of the weapons in the store and starts swinging it around haphazardly.

Gang member - " Nice weapons, would be a shame if this store had to close down.

He puts the weapon back down and the three move to leave the store.

Ryazan - " We'll give you time to think it over "


----------



## Julen (Jun 23, 2016)

Julen watches how the gang members get out and points at them

- so these are the ass hats from the mafia? Do you need help dealing with them?

He said as he cracked his fingers


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 23, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin then intentionally shoves the thugs out of the way, as if trying to indirectly telling them to GTFO, then back to the shelves. He shows Vince all the swords he's got, his voice unusually joyful, as if he's forgotten about the thugs standing right there :
> 
> - What do ya look for ? Gladius ? Katana ? Saber ? Or cleaver ? I got 'em all for you to pick.
> 
> ...


"I'll go for a Katana," he smiles patiently.

"And you, how about you [...] leave me and my son alone already !?" Jin says to the thugs.
"W-woah..." Vince commented.



Yaruzaru said:


> The red bear watches Jin in amusement as he barges through them to go and talk with the customers in the middle of the discussion.
> 
> Ryazan - " Well, if you don't want to pay we can always bother the other shopkeepers. I hear that nice lady down the street is struggling to keep up with payments, but i'm sure shes just holding out on us " He smirks to himself as he looks at Jin
> 
> ...



"That's something..." he remarked as he sees the thugs leaving.
He then looks at Jin, "are you gonna be alright if this keeps up?" he asks in concern.

Julen - "so these are the ass hats from the mafia? Do you need help dealing with them?" He said as he cracked his fingers.

Vince holds his paws at Julen's hands, "Don't! Think about it," he looks in slight fear. "We'll be outnumbered quick."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 23, 2016)

Jin's ears perk at them talking about that "nice lady", and immediately grabs the bear violently, then turns him around, almost like he's about to break his neck :

- You leave my wife alone, you son of a bitch, or I'm gonna make you feel very sorry for even thinking about that...

He gets very close to the bear, staring straight into his eyes :

- Stay. Away. From. My. Family. Or. You're. DEAD-FUCKING-MEAT.

He shoves the bear away even more violently, before smashing their vehicles into bits. With one single hit of his hammer, the car immediately looks like it can't be repaired ever again. He then points at it :

- Imagine this as your skull.

He then knocks them out of the way one more, and slams the door shut, as if to tell them, "FUCK OFF !". If standing close enough, someone's nose may get broken for real.
He gets back to the customers :

- Really sorry about that... I just can't stand those assholes anymore...



Vince_Werewolf said:


> "I'll go for a Katana," he smiles patiently.


Jin shrugs as he points at a shelf, where lots of katanas are hanging on :

- Sure thing, take a look.



> - S4-K1 Katana
> - S10-K2 Katana
> - S19-K3 Katana





Vince_Werewolf said:


> He then looks at Jin, "are you gonna be alright if this keeps up?" he asks in concern.


Jin shakes his head :

- If they try it one more time, they're gonna get a taste of all these weapons of mine up their ass.



Julen said:


> Julen watches how the gang members get out and points at them
> 
> - so these are the ass hats from the mafia? Do you need help dealing with them?
> 
> He said as he cracked his fingers


Jin pats on Julen's shoulders, looking questionably calm, as if nothing just happened :

- Sure, I could use a bodyguard.

He then chuckles, and points at his store :

- Take a look. I'm sure you'll find something cool for you.

=> Việt Anh's submissions — Weasyl


----------



## Julen (Jun 23, 2016)

- sure thing...but i already have "cool "stuff at home. I'm not too keen on melee weapons...i'm the kind of guy who likes to shove a bullet into peoples head


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 23, 2016)

Julen said:


> .i'm the kind of guy who likes to shove a bullet into peoples head


Vince's eyes widen and ears droop in fear as he looks around to look for a good Katana.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 23, 2016)

Julen said:


> - sure thing...but i already have "cool "stuff at home. I'm not too keen on melee weapons...i'm the kind of guy who likes to shove a bullet into peoples head


Jin shrugs :

- I only got some traditional AK-47 and MP5 for that. I'm kinda on the opposite, 'cause... well.


----------



## Julen (Jun 23, 2016)

Julen smiles

- don't worry 'bout it. I have my own tools for work

Julen laughs a bit and looks at Vince.

-what's the matter pal?


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 23, 2016)

The bear falls over on the street outside from Jin pushing him over as Jin slams the door on the gang. The two rabbits look at Ryazan in surprise after seeing Jin push him over. The customers in the store can only hear mumbles of what the gang are saying outside.

Gang member - " You alright man? "

Ryazan - " Tch, i'm fine, let's get out of here "

Gang member - " Sure, but what about the car, it's a wreck "

They all look at the car in some shock at the damage that a hammer swing alone caused.

Ryazan - " Don't worry, one of the shopkeepers here will just have to pay an advancement. If he doesn't want to play along then everyone else will suffer. " He says as he picks himself up and smirks

The group walk off leaving what's left of their vehicle outside Jins store.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 23, 2016)

*She goes back to bed despite having heard someone vandalizing a car just now as if it didn't concern or interest her. Already tucked back in, she gives up on trying to find out what's going on and goes to sleep*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 23, 2016)

(For those who don't know, Jin smashed the car with this :3 )


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 23, 2016)

Julen said:


> Julen smiles
> 
> - don't worry 'bout it. I have my own tools for work
> 
> ...


"N-nothing!" he stands upright, then continues on looking at the Katanas.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 23, 2016)

Jin looks at the thugs leaving his shop and shakes his head, looking really upset. He then grabs his cellphone :

- Hey, honey... yes, I love you, honey... listen, those fuckers are gonna get there soon, you know what to do, right ?... Don't be scared, honey... it's time to show them some attitude... come on, remember when you threw a frying pan at the burglar's face with just one hand, and you were holding a tray of plates with the other ?... What, I'm just saying that my wife is awesome... Hehe, you know me... well, catch you later, honey, I got some customers to attend to.

However, as soon as he hangs up, he proceeds to make some more calls to his mother, his brother, and his friends, all just to warn them about the gang preparing something wrong. All the calls last for half an hour in total, but the customers learn something rather "questionable" about Jin's family :

His mother, Mina, knows how to use a mace, which is learned from the times she has to pound the meats.
His wife, Eclipse, is rather scary when she got her hands on a butcher knife.
His brother, Leo, appears to have taught himself hand-to-hand combats, and can be even badder when he wields knuckles or claws.
His friends, a trio of Melissa, Alisa and Angelus, can make things violent with daggers.


----------



## Julen (Jun 23, 2016)

In the meantime Julen feels like something is bound to happen so he walks back home and comes back with a duffle bag.


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 23, 2016)

Vince takes a katana that seems to be a match for him, "how much for this?" he holds it up.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 23, 2016)

Vince_Werewolf said:


> Vince takes a katana that seems to be a match for him, "how much for this?" he holds it up.


Jin looks at it with a smile :

- 10 bucks, man.

He shakes his head and chuckles :

- I swear, that is called the "desperate price" around here...


----------



## Julen (Jun 23, 2016)

Julen messes around with his duffle bag and pulls out a cardboard box which contained 7,62mm rounds  and a magazine. he opens the box and slowly puts each bullet inside the magazine. He smirks at jin.

-need a bodyguard? Well you'll have a bodyguard


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 23, 2016)

Jin looks at Julen with a smirk :

- Taking things to a new level, eh ? Cool.

He gestures his hand with the hammer :

- Just be sure to keep a clear shot when I'm holding the front line, kay ?


----------



## Julen (Jun 23, 2016)

Julen smiled as he pulled out an old wood stock m14 and started mounting a x8 scope on it.

- believe me...i won't miss


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 23, 2016)

- Uh... I dunno how good you are with it, but please put it away, you may scare the customers...

He then walks back to his place behind the register.


----------



## modfox (Jun 23, 2016)

(may i join in)


----------



## Julen (Jun 23, 2016)

- alright "boss"

Julen loads the m14 and puts it back into his duffle bag.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 23, 2016)

modfox said:


> (may i join in)


(Yeah)


----------



## modfox (Jun 23, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (Yeah)


mind if you give me a bit of a heads up on the story so far


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 23, 2016)

-


modfox said:


> mind if you give me a bit of a heads up on the story so far


(Gang tried to get money out of Jin but he kicked them out. Some people hearing the noise came into his store to see what is going on. He is a blacksmith so he deals with weapons in his shop. So just be a customer i guess.)


----------



## modfox (Jun 23, 2016)

"well hello there lads what is going on here"


----------



## Julen (Jun 23, 2016)

Julen raises an eyebrow as he sees how someone gets inside the shop. Then he just looks around.


----------



## modfox (Jun 23, 2016)

oh hello mr soldier guy with the m14 what are you doing here?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 23, 2016)

modfox said:


> "well hello there lads what is going on here"


Jin looks at the new customer and greets with a smile, trying not to make him see his attitude :

- Welcome to the "Silver Abyss", my lil' humble weapon shop... which totally wasn't, like, built in the center of the town on purpose... uh, how can I help you ?

His thick Vietnamese accent and loud voice, even when he's just speaking normally, seems to make it hard to understand him.


----------



## modfox (Jun 23, 2016)

oh i will like an slr rifle. you know the standard issue rifle for the australians with some 7.62 nato ammunition.


----------



## Julen (Jun 23, 2016)

Julen raise an eyebrow again

- an slr? I highly doubt that jin has any of those here... right? I mean...he's a blacksmith, he deals with blades and blunts....i guess

He looks at jin

- m'right?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 23, 2016)

modfox said:


> oh i will like an slr rifle. you know the standard issue rifle for the australians with some 7.62 nato ammunition.


Jin looks at the new customer and scratches his hair nervously :

- I'm... sorry, I don't sell guns... well, yes I do, but... only these two types... one is based on an SKS-Rifle, and the other... after an AK47.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 23, 2016)

- " Daaaaad, what was all that noise earlier " 

A strange looking creature stumbles out from the back of the store, rubbing his eyes and looking incredibly tired. He stops a few steps into the store and just sits on the floor with his eyes half shut and his head tilted up as if hes half asleep. He appears to be so tired that he hasn't even taken notice of the others in the store.


----------



## Julen (Jun 23, 2016)

Julen looks at the strange creature and then looks at jin

- who's this lil' fella here?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 23, 2016)

Jin looks at Julen long enough to answer him :

- He's my son, Yaru.

He then walks to the creature, named Yaru, and rubs his head :

- Nothing to worry about, son...

He kneels down, his tail only swaying above the ground, as he gently nose-kisses him :

- Sorry for those noises, daddy... um... accidentally closed the door... too hard.

He then motions his hands at Yaru's eyes, either to wake him up or to put him to sleep.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 23, 2016)

Julen said:


> Julen looks at the strange creature and then looks at jin
> 
> - who's this lil' fella here?



(Yarus face right now - )


----------



## Julen (Jun 23, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (Yarus face right now - )


(XD)
Julen smiles as he kicks his duffle bag so yaru can't see what's inside of it.

- well nice to meet you lil' friend. Name's Julen.

Then he looks at jin.

- do you mind if i go out for a second? It won't take me too long i'm just going to buy a coffee... i can bring you some if you want to...


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 23, 2016)

Yarus ears twitch at the word little and while he wants to stand up to show his height he is too tired to be bothered and just continues to sit on the ground and slowly wake up.

" How, exactly do you accidentally close a door that loudly . . .  " He rubs a paw over one of his ears while saying this


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 23, 2016)

Jin glances at the smashed car outside and then back at Yaru as he scratches his hair, looking rather awkward :

- ... Enough to, like, break that car's windows... into bits... even without directly... touching it...

He then replies to Julen, but still looking at Yaru ; he only motions his hand to tell that he's speaking to Julen at this moment, though he sounds completely absent-minded :

- Uh, sure, sure, go ahead...

He continues to rub Yaru's head :

- Do ya get a lil' hungry ? You want me to get ya somethin' to eat ?


----------



## Julen (Jun 23, 2016)

- alright...i'll be back in 5 minutes or so

Before going outside he comes closr to jin and whispers

-try not to "close doors" while i'm not here 

Then he laughed a bit as he went out side and started walking towards the nearest coffee shop


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 23, 2016)

Yaruzaru let's out a large yawn before stretching and then proceeds to speak

"You started trouble again didn't you . . . " He sighs " I thought i was supposed to be the reckless one but i guess i know where i get it from " he chuckles a little before standing up and jumping up to sit on the register

"Something warm to wake me up would be nice since your offering  " He glances at the damaged vehicle outside then back at Jin, not looking amused at all " can't be helped i guess "


----------



## Julen (Jun 23, 2016)

Julen comes back with a bunch of coffees and a box full of donuts.

- i'm back. Anyone wants some?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 23, 2016)

Jin feels slightly guilty for waking Yaru up because of his bad temper, and just chuckles in return :

- Sorry...

He then looks at Julen :

- Um... thanks, but... no thanks, my stomach doesn't feel too stable at the moment... I think I'll keep myself "clean" for now...

He then walks to the kitchen. A few minutes later, sounds of something boiling on a frying pan can be heard from there, followed by sounds of him cutting something on a chopping board. Smells of cooking food start to fill in the air.
A while later, Jin exits the kitchen, with a plate of food in his hands. Its smoke tells of how hot and fresh it is.
It appears to be a big slice of grilled tuna, with tomato sauce poured on it. Tiny "sprinkles" of orange peel and lemon peel can be seen on the top of the dish.

- Here you go... now will you get off my register, please, you're taking up nearly all my table.


----------



## Julen (Jun 23, 2016)

Julen leans against a wall and starts silently dipping a donut in the coffee and then eating it. He raises an eyebrow when he sees jin out of the kitchen. Then he laughs.

- first thing why do you have a kitchen in a weapon shop? And second thing give me the recipe 'cause that smells like heaven.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 23, 2016)

Yaru who seems to be somewhat less irritable after being awake for a little while looks toward Julen.

"Um, i'l take you up on that offer of a donut if you don't mind " He says even though he has a plate of food from Jin

Yaru climbs off the register and sits with his legs crossed to put the plate of food in front of him and begins eating.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 23, 2016)

Jin looks at Julen :

- Oh, the recipe ?... Well, slice the tuna into pieces at sizes that you like, then grill it until it's nearly well-done. Then, slice some tomatoes into it and stir the mix up at a stable pace, so you won't crush the tuna. When you get the mix into a plate, cut an orange and two lemons in half. Tear the peel of the orange and grind it into "sprinkles" on the top of the dish. Then, squish all the fruits on the top as well, to add more to the sauce. And... there you go, one quick dish for your breakfast.


----------



## Julen (Jun 23, 2016)

Julen replies to yaruzaru with a smile

-yeah sure! Serve yourself

Then he hands him the donut box. Then he looks at jin

- to be honest i would rather eat that for lunch or for dinner than for breakfast. I'm too lazy to do that when i just woke up. But yeah i'll try to cook it without burning my whole house during the process


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 23, 2016)

Yaru pretty much swallows the food he was eating in his mouth and proceeds to take two donuts with his fingers from the box and put them on his plate.

" Uh, thanks " He exhibits a shy smile toward Julen before continuing to eat


----------



## Julen (Jun 23, 2016)

Julen smiles in a friendly way.

-you're welcome pal! well...you're gonna see me around because i'll be "working" for your father for a while as a......euh..... i'll help him with 'stuff' in the shop

Then he looks at the car outside the shop.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 23, 2016)

Jin smirks when he looks at the car, feeling somewhat proud of himself for the degree of damage he could dish out... but also rather bad for waking Yaru up. From the way he's talking to his own father, Jin sees that he's too tired to have to deal with his issues.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 23, 2016)

" Oh so you'll be helping out around the shop? Guess we can work together then " He seems to brighten up, although somewhat oblivious to what Julen will actually be working as

Yaru finishes his food and stands up, looking at Jin to speak. " Um . . . dad . . . i may have, kinda, sorta chipped a few pieces off that weapon you gave to me " He leaves his plate on the register and silently goes to the back to come out showing a double edged spear with the name Yaru engraved on the edges of the blades.

" So can you repair it maybe? " He makes an awkward attempt at a smile, expecting to be yelled at for being reckless himself, especially after haven given Jin a lecture


----------



## Julen (Jun 23, 2016)

Looks at yaruzaru raising an eyebrow

-work together? What do you mean? You also "help" your father in the shop?


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 23, 2016)

He smiles at Julen for a moment before speaking " Well of course, i do live with him after all, might as well help out with the customers and keep the store tidy " He looks at Julen as if he is analyzing him for a brief moment but doesn't appear to think too hard on it


----------



## Julen (Jun 23, 2016)

Julen notices how Yaruzaru looks at him. 

- well...yeah......"customers"....

He looks at jin concerned.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 23, 2016)

Jin looks at the spear for a second :

- Um, sure, just leave it to me...

However, as he looks closer, he sees that the blade has been damaged to the point that it's a bit dull now. It must have been worn out after hitting the wall or something just as hard. Jin sounds rather shocked this time, though still far from wanting to yell at Yaru.

- Goodness me...

He then walks to the back side of the house. His voice can be heard as he call someone :

- Flare, Light, you mind looking after the shop for me a lil' bit ? I got work to do here.


----------



## Lightning96321 (Jun 23, 2016)

Light jumps out of his seat, exstreamly existed ran to the counter

-hoi, sensei.

Flare who was sweeping, looked up and smiled, and walked over to you

-Ya, dad we got this.

Then joined Light at the counter


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 23, 2016)

Lightning96321 said:


> -hoi, sensei.


(Quick question : Light is my son as well, or just my student ?)


----------



## Lightning96321 (Jun 23, 2016)

(Do you want a third son?)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 23, 2016)

Lightning96321 said:


> (Do you want a third son?)


(I do, actually :3 )


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 23, 2016)

Yaru seems relieved thinking he was going to get a mouthful and hands over the spear to Jin while looking somewhat embarrassed at the state he left the spear in.


----------



## Lightning96321 (Jun 23, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (I do, actually :3 )


(Well ok then, you have 3 sons)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 23, 2016)

Jin smiles at Flare and Light :

- I'll be back in just a few minutes.

Before he walks off, however, he looks back at them :

- Want me to get you somethin' to eat ?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 23, 2016)

Lightning96321 said:


> (Well ok then, you have 3 sons)


(If you ask me that question, most of the time I'd say yes X3 )


----------



## Lightning96321 (Jun 23, 2016)

Flare was standing behind the counter, and Light was sitting on it, they where talking about something, untill they heard food.

Light- yes please 

Flare-sounds great, thanks.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 23, 2016)

Jin looks back at the plate of food Yaru just finished eating earlier, and then at Flare and Light :

- Grilled tuna with tomato sauce and orange juice poured on top, my newest recipe. How does that sound ?


----------



## Lightning96321 (Jun 23, 2016)

Both-great dad, thank you.

They then whent back to talking about what seemed to be blacksmithing.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 23, 2016)

Yaru looking lost in thought takes his plate to the back to wash it up. He lightly sighs thinking he will have to wait for his weapon to be fixed before he can go out.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 23, 2016)

About half an hour later, Jin returns with two plates of food in his hands and Yaru's spear on his back, all fixed up and cleaned up. His ears flatten to the sides, and his tail only swaying slightly above the ground, seemingly tired. Sweats can be seen rolling on his forehead and over his snouts.

- Hot everywhere ! The cooking stove, the forge... *the weather* !...

He places the plates on the counter to free his hands so he can wipe the sweats off his face, before getting the spear to Yaru :

- Here, son. Be careful next time, will ya ?

He then grabs a chair and sits down, before grabbing a remote control.

- Not turning the air-conditioner on in this kind of weather is illegal...


----------



## Lightning96321 (Jun 23, 2016)

Light comes rushing into the room, and slighty pulls on Yaru's shirt, and Flare takes the plates and sets the on the table.

Light- Yaru~ someone dropped a gold piece in the shop,i found it between the floorbordes, me and Flare where going to go buy some cabbages and throw them under carts after we eat, wana come? 

Flare looks at his father and sighs.

Flare- you need to stop burning the candle at both ends dad, you need rest, when we get back, Light will tend to the forge, and ill mend the counter, that is if you want us to.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 23, 2016)

Yaruzaru smiles having the spear return to him repaired and holds it in his hands looking it over with a fond gaze for a moment as if he had missed not having it with him.

" Thanks dad, sorry for the trouble, i'l be careful with it "

As soon as he says this he drops the spear down and catches it with his tail, holding it at the end of his tail as he moves around.

After hearing light speak Yaru replies " Sure i don't need to go out right away i guess " He says while looking up and scratching his head

" It really is hot isn't it " He says as he goes to check over the weapons in the store, even though he doesn't seem to be affected by the heat "


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 23, 2016)

Jin looks at Flare with a slightly tired snile on his face :

- I know, I know... but it's getting hard for us these days, my sons...

He points at a car outside the shop. It appears to have been busted beyond repair. The windows are in pieces.

- An organization of thugs are forcing shop owners like me to pay up some sort of ridiculous "tax" in exchange for our own safety... and if we don't, bad thing happens to other good people... and I'm not doing well at all these days. 10 lousy bucks for a sword that would take me 10 hours to do !

He sighs, looking extremely distressed.

- I can only "rest" if I don't have to worry about those thugs...


----------



## Lightning96321 (Jun 23, 2016)

Flare mutters something under his breath, then starts to eat, Light sits down, and also starts to eat.  After they eat they go to the door after hugging you and wait for Yaru to come.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 23, 2016)

Lightning96321 said:


> After they eat they go down stairs


(We're currently at the 1st floor, boys)


----------



## Lightning96321 (Jun 23, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (We're currently at the 1st floor, boys)


(I have no idea why i though we where on a second floor XD)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 23, 2016)

(Nope, 1st floor, boys ; our house has 3 floors, but we're currently on the 1st)


----------



## Lightning96321 (Jun 23, 2016)

(Well, now i know XD)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 23, 2016)

Jin looks at his sons at the door :

- Um, where're you going ?


----------



## Lightning96321 (Jun 23, 2016)

Light-Where going to buy cabbages with the gold piece i found, and throw them under carages :3

Flare looks at his father, and then shows him a knife he has in is pocket.

Flare- well be fine, plus Yarus coming to.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 23, 2016)

Jin looks confused at their plan :

- Buying cabbages... and then throwing them under the garrage ?... What even... ?

He doesn't seem like he wants to hear them explain, though.

- Why don't you keep the gold piece as your lucky coin ?


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 23, 2016)

After checking the weapons Yaru prepares to go outside, he quickly goes to the back to change and comes out with just cargo shorts on. His spear is still on the end of his tail as he walks up to follow Flare and Light. 

" I'l try to make sure they don't cause too much trouble" He looks at Flare and Light with a cheeky grin


----------



## Lightning96321 (Jun 23, 2016)

Before there father could explain what he ment by that, the grabed Yaru and rushed out the door. And started walking down that street tword the produce shop.

Light-*hums weard song*

Flare- so Yaru, whatcha been doing lately?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 23, 2016)

As soon as the boys leave, Jin slowly walks up to close the door because the air-conditioner is on. When he gets back to the register, he rests his head on the arms as he lies down on the table and falls asleep out of exhaustion.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 23, 2016)

Yaru nervously answers while they are walking down the street.

" Well iv'e been trying to help out with all the gang trouble, but i can't do much other than make sure no one gets hurt. Nothing good really comes out of trying to pick a fight with them, they just come down harder on everyone else. Though i know i can't avoid fighting altogether against a group like that. I still wish there was something more i could do though. "


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 23, 2016)

(Great, now I'm just watching you guys interracting with each other 'cause I can't leave the shop...)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 23, 2016)

(Lazy kangaroo ! xD)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 23, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (Lazy kangaroo ! xD)


(Who else would look after the shop if I left with you ?)


----------



## Lightning96321 (Jun 23, 2016)

Flare looks at you then smiles, and Laughs a little.

Flare- *tessing*Awwwwwww looks like big bro has to be like a dad to the town now.  Hey Light, whatch humming?

Light- a song some under dressed fox thing was singing, she looked really weard*laughs*

Flare blushes at the thought as he talking about it.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 23, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Who else would look after the shop if I left with you ?)


(Just close up and say out to pla - i mean out to lunch : 3)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 23, 2016)

(Even my sons leave me...
Forever alone T_T )


----------



## Lightning96321 (Jun 23, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Even my sons leave me...
> Forever alone T_T )


(Wil be back dad, dont worry)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 23, 2016)

Yaruzaru chuckles a little at the comment

" Well i'm trying, but these guys don't listen to words, i'm starting to think i should just do what dad does " He thinks back to the state the car outside the shop was in

(At the shop)

A young man looking not much older than a teen, storms into Jins shop seeming rather irritable and starts banging on the counter.

" HEY! Some service here would be nice! " He continues to bang on the counter waiting for a response


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 23, 2016)

Jin looks at the young man, looking extremely annoyed and pissed-off after being woken up. He growls :

- Some politeness would be nice as well.

He pushes his hands on the table as he stands up in a very annoyed way, wanting to show the young man his attitude.

- What do you want ?


----------



## Lightning96321 (Jun 23, 2016)

Flare laughed untill he noteced that Light stoped humming, and he looks around to try and find him.

Flare-dammit, we should head back, he must have gotten lost and hopefully whent back to the shop.

Flare turns around and starts to walk back, his nose twitches every onece and a wile, as if he was trying to sent Light.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 23, 2016)

The young man seems to simply stand there and look straight at Jin in an almost equally annoyed expression in silence for a moment as if trying to compete with him.

" Don't sleep while your shop is open! " He doesn't even seem to care that he woke Jin up " I need a weapon, the biggest one you have! " He continues to glare at Jin while his hand is still on the counter

Yaruzaru follows Flare back to look for light.

" Easily distracted  . . . " He sighs while looking around the area for Light as they walk back


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 23, 2016)

Jin growls even louder, almost like he's planning to smack the young man until his neck breaks :

- Your mother taught you better than that.

He then walks away from the counter and grabs a massive cleaver on the wall, and then another gigantic hammer, and finally an enormous mace. They seem rather too big for the young man to carry at all.

- Cleaver ? Hammer ? Mace ? Or...

Jin then gets a rather small dagger, only bigger than a fruit knife, and shoves them into the man's hands :

- ... This ?

Jin chuckles, as if waiting for the young man to go mad.


----------



## Lightning96321 (Jun 23, 2016)

Flare starts to go down ally ways and ask around.

Flare- Ill be looking till dark, so go home and tell dad where i am, and dont give me that look, ill be fine.

He walks away.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 23, 2016)

The young man doesn't look amused at all by being given a small dagger and proceeds to slam it down on the counter and point at the massive cleaver.

" Don't joke with me! I said your biggest weapon! " He seems to like the look of the cleaver but still speaks in an irritated tone and just points rather than outright asking for it

(Some distance down the street)

Yaruzaru looks a bit disappointed that he did not get to do anything with his brothers but he figures he can just go out and do what he originally planned. He heads back to the store first though to check on Jin before he heads out.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 23, 2016)

Jin chuckles a bit more at the young man's immature behavior :

- "Can you even lift, bro ?"

He then laughs, as if to piss him off, before seeing Yaru.

- Oh hey, Yaru, you're back... hey, where are your brothers ?


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 23, 2016)

The young man seems to slowly get more annoyed at trying to buy a weapon off of Jin and doesn't pay any attention to Yaruzarus entrance.

Young man " Shopkeepers are supposed to serve their customers! I asked for a weapon, now stop messing around and do your job! He crosses his arms looking up at Jin as if hes about to do something rash

Yaruzaru - " Uh, Light ran off somewhere so Flare went to look " He looks at the annoyed young man in front of Jin in a bit of surprise for a moment. The young man seems to still glare at Jin as if he didn't even hear him speaking to someone else.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 23, 2016)

Jin points at the cleaver and just cuts him off :

- 250 bucks.

He then looks at Yaru, slightly worried, though not very noticeable :

- Where did Light go ?... Why aren't you going with Flare to look for him ?


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 23, 2016)

The young man simply pulls out his wallet haven been cut off by Jin to check what he has.

Yaruzaru - " Flare knows Light better than i do, no use in us both looking, besides Light may come back to the store "

Yaru walks right up to the young man and stands looking down at him and chuckles " I hope your not causing trouble for my dad " He says with a smile on his face

The young man turns his head to see Yaru and his expression quickly changes to a happy one as he throws himself into Yaru, hugging him. " Hey, you came here to buy a weapon too? " He pulls himself off of Yaru who is just standing there with a slightly surprised but happy look on his face.

Yaruzaru - " Well, no i kinda live here and i already have a weapon anyway " He raises his tail in front of him to show his spear

Young man - " Oh you got it fixed, that's great, i was feeling bad after i saw it damaged like that "

Yaruzaru - " Don't worry my dad can pretty much repair anything, what are you doing here anyway Alex? "

Alex - " Well, i waaas trying to buy a weapon, but your dad seems to be messing around with me. Your weapon is really good so i thought i'd get one too " He smiles again while looking at Yaru, he then looks at Jin and pulls the money for the weapon out of his wallet. " Here . . . can i have the weapon now . . . " He holds the money out in front of him toward Jin and seems to be somewhat less irritable after haven spoken with Yaru


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 23, 2016)

Jin feels extremely awkward and ashamed of himself after seeing that the young man, named Alex, is actually his son's friend. He looks down in embarrassment, not knowing what else to say or do. He even feels that taking Alex's money is wrong.
After a good minute straight,  he lets out a stressed sigh, feeling extremely bad of himself, and only replies, without even looking at Alex :

- It's free for you, though. Just... take it.


----------



## Lightning96321 (Jun 23, 2016)

Flar bust through the door, with a black eye, maltipal broses and scratches, the brocken blade of the knife he took in his stomach, and Light.  He tells Light to go up stairs and then walks to the counter and sets down 50 gold pieces.

Flare- they said it was for *growns* the merchendice....

He then walks up stairs to tend to his wounds.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 24, 2016)

Alex stands holding his money in surprise at the offer but before he can say anything they get interrupted by Flare busting in. He speaks after seeing Flare go upstairs.

" Woah, what's going on?! "

Yaruzaru looks back outside as if hes expecting someone else to run in. " He must have ran into some trouble, maybe i shouldn't have let him go by himself "

Alex - " You can't watch out for everyone all the time you know, is he family too? Seeing as he pretty much just let himself in . . .  "

Yaruzaru - " Yeah, we're brothers " He says with a worried tone as he heads upstairs. Alex seems to just tag along without asking and Yaru just looks back at him briefly but doesn't say anything.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 24, 2016)

Jin gets extremely nervous and, in a fit of anger, almost snaps at Yaru, but then just glares at him :

- Get to your brothers.

He then walks outside after locking the door. His ears flattened down. On his sides this time are two long-bladed machetes, and on his back a rather lengthy saber. He bares his fangs out, looking like a provoked bloodthirsty monster, preparing to get his fangs deep into someone's neck if needed to.


----------



## Julen (Jun 24, 2016)

(Well jesus christ this has advanced a lot. Could someone tell me what happened so i can get back in pleaz? :3)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 24, 2016)

(We left the store for a bit, a young man tried to buy weapons, Flare and light came back but Flare was injured and went upstairs. I went upstairs along with the guy to check on Flare and Jin is outside with the store door locked looking like hes going to eat the first person that comes past him)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 24, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> Jin is outside with the store door locked looking like hes going to eat the first person that comes past him)


(If I had that freaky mouth on my belly, I'd so do that for real)


----------



## Julen (Jun 24, 2016)

(Mhmm...)

Julen walks back to the store holding his world wide known green duffle bag. Then he sees jin the in front of the shop. He runs towards him and asks

- what happened while i was gone? Are you alright?


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 24, 2016)

(R.I.P. Julen, we knew you well )


----------



## Julen (Jun 24, 2016)

(Mhmm whacha saaaaaaaaaaaaay *dies*)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 24, 2016)

Jin doesn't seem to have any sense at all anymore. He glances at Julen, looking distressed, upset, nervous and furious at the same time, but only replies with feral growling sounds, as he bares his fangs.

- Death... to whomever... hurt... my sons...

At this point, he appears to have completely lost it. An image sparks in what's left of his mind, making him look at a specific direction, his growl more savage and feral than ever. Julen remembers seeing the three thugs this morning went that way.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 24, 2016)

Lightning96321 said:


> (Wil be back dad, dont worry)


(When you say you'll be back, I sure as heck NEVER expect to see this...)



Lightning96321 said:


> Flar bust through the door, with a black eye, maltipal broses and scratches, the brocken blade of the knife he took in his stomach


----------



## Julen (Jun 24, 2016)

As julen remembered the three thugs he saw this morning he replied to jin with a smile

-well... i guess this is part of my "job" then.

Then he pulled out his m14 and stayed at jin's left side, waiting for something to happen.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 24, 2016)

Jin doesn't reply, and instead only walks forward, like a predator locking on to his prey. His eyes, black outside and only silver-white inside, look like he'll promise something very brutal to someone that is as much as only remotely responsible to his son's wounded state at the moment.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 24, 2016)

There is smoke in the distance and people can be heard screaming in alarm but you can not see what the cause is as it is behind a group of buildings. You can see a group of 5 men emerge from an alley in that direction. They all go toward a van on the other side of the street, they seem to be dragging someone with them and trying to put him in the Van.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 24, 2016)

Jin catches the sight and quickly yanks Julen's M14, then quickly aims at the wheels of the van and pulls the trigger. The bullets fire forth, in a straight line, looking like the gun has no recoil at all, though Jin's arms can be seen tensed up as he pushes all his strength down into holding the gun as tight as possible to negate the recoil.
The tires quickly get flattened, the van becomes completely unusable. He catches the moment and tosses the gun away, then rushes forward. His roar sounds like that of a lion in its frenzy.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 24, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> He points at a car outside the shop. It appears to have been busted beyond repair. The windows are in pieces.
> 
> 10 gold for a sword that would take me 10 hours to do !


(Mind me asking what kind of world this is where people have automobiles but still rely on swords and use gold coins as money? )


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 24, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (Mind me asking what kind of world this is where people have automobiles but still rely on swords and use gold coins as money? )


(I meant 10$, not gold coins... fixing it right now)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 24, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> still rely on swords


(Take it as something much bigger than a knife when your gun is out of ammo )


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 24, 2016)

*Gunshots, screaming, alarms, all of this was enough to scare the sleeping Blue Fuzzy Thing awake*

Blue: Seriously?! What the hell is wrong with this city?! I'm not even allowed to sleep in for this bullshit...

*She rises from the bed and goes back to the restroom to brush her teeth AGAIN, then grabs a towel preparing to take a shower but noticed in the mirror that she was probably hallucinating about her horns and eyes from earlier, causing her to freak out a little*

Blue: Today's going to be a weird one..

*She finished brushing her teeth again before stepping in the shower and turning the water on*

_Meanwhile at wherever the others are.._


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 24, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Meanwhile at wherever the others are..


(Woof woof *grabs a chair and a box of popcorn*)


----------



## Julen (Jun 24, 2016)

Julen catches the m14 in mid air and looks at jin. 

- nice shot....but next time let me have some fun shooting will ya?

Then he stays back. He takes cover behind the car and calibrates the scope. When he's done he peaks a bit, aiming towards the van and waiting until someone gets out.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 24, 2016)

Julen said:


> nice shot....but next time let me have some fun shooting will ya?


(*woof woof waiting too long good people die bad people win woof not cool woof*)


----------



## Julen (Jun 24, 2016)

(*makes the same expression than w.w in breaking bad* I AM THE ONE, WHO SHOOTS)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 24, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Woof woof *grabs a chair and a box of popcorn*)


(Showers are not instant, so it was a referring to the story progression! *holds fist in air in triumph*)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 24, 2016)

The men leave the van and draw guns to start firing in the direction of where Jin and Julen are. The man they were dragging with them seems to still be in the Van, with all of them around the Van using it as cover. Two men start attempting to cross the street and shoot while approaching Jin and Julen.


----------



## Julen (Jun 24, 2016)

Even tho Julen is under fire he stays still. Then, when he sees the 2 men  approaching he holds his breath for a couple of seconds. He slowly pulls the trigger and the forehead of one of the men litteraly blows up, covering the man next to him with his own blood. Then Julen aims for the other man.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 24, 2016)

The man crossing the street is surprised for a moment as the one with him gets his head blown off but he then points his weapon at the cover Julen is behind and starts haphazardly firing bullets at him while yelling.


----------



## Julen (Jun 24, 2016)

A bullet hits Julen in the shoudler with makes him fall down. As he falls down he sees the man's legs then he shoots at them, crippling them and making him fall down. At that moment he stands up and shoots him in the head, killing him instantly.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 24, 2016)

Two of the men keep firing to provide cover for the third member who comes out of the Van with a rocket launcher and begins to lift it up and aim it at the vehicle Julen is taking cover behind.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 24, 2016)

Jin gets to the men when they're still busy aiming at Julen. With a few swipes of his sabers, two of them have their body slashed across at the waist. He then cuts off the hands of the third one and violently bites his way at his throat.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 24, 2016)

Another man who seemed to be hiding inside the Van runs out down the alley while the other men are being killed and quickly disappears out of sight leaving the guy they dragged with them in the Van.


----------



## Julen (Jun 24, 2016)

Julen gets out of his cover to see how jin killed the men aiming at him. Then he comes close to jin, with his hand pressing his bullet wound on his shoulder.

-should...should we check who's inside of the van?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 24, 2016)

Jin still seems bloodthirsty, as if his son's injury is still plaguing his mind, but he appears to have calmed down slightly. He doesn't reply, but does nod in response to Julen's suggestion.


----------



## Julen (Jun 24, 2016)

- alright then...you go first...i don't want to get wounded again...

He said while laughing a bit


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 24, 2016)

(*woof woof Yaru's turn woof*)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 24, 2016)

Looking inside the Van all you can see are a few crates of weapons and a man in the corner who looks pretty beat up. He doesn't appear to move or anything.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 24, 2016)

(Um, Yaru, any details on this beaten up man ? Or you just leave it for us to imagine and fill in ?)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 24, 2016)

(as far as you can see hes beaten up and not moving, you can go in the Van and have a closer look )


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 24, 2016)

(Feel free to add details anyway, i'm just here to kick the can when it stops moving : 3 )


----------



## Julen (Jun 24, 2016)

Julen raises an eyebrow when he sees the beaten up man. Then he looks at Jin

-yeah...no. deal with him if you want but i'm going inside the shop and search for a goddamn first-aid kit.... you have one right?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 24, 2016)

When Jin sees the man, he lets out a roar of pain before rushing inside :

- Leo !

He quickly gets him up : the fur on his body is all tattered, revealing lots of bruises and scara underneath. His nose seems to have taken at least quite a few punches.
Jin then sees a very serious injury on Leo's head. It appears that he must have taken a wooden stick from behind at a very violent force.
Jin quickly carries Leo out of the van. This time, however, Jin sounds desperate, completely opposite to his bloodthirsty and murderous look earlier :

- My brother is hurt ! Help !


----------



## Julen (Jun 24, 2016)

Julen quickly turns around

- your brother?

Then  he sees the injuries on jin's brother's body

-holy shi-

Then he runs towards them and helps jin carrying leo.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 24, 2016)

(Eats bag of popcorn while watching from Limbo)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 24, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (Eats bag of popcorn while watching from Limbo)


(Alien sense not so tingling today, eh ? XD )

Jin and Julen get Leo away from the van, and make their way back to the store. However, Jin stops mid-way to put Leo down so he can check the injuries better.
Aside the bruises and scars, the only problem they deal with is the bleeding wound on Leo's head, which looks fatal. Blood can be seen painting red the fur on his head.
He isn't conscious at all.
Jin holds on Leo's wrists and at the same time presses his ears on his chest.

- He's still breathing... but he's losing blood !

Jin quickly takes off his bracers and uses them to bandage Leo's wound. He suddenly jerks the moment Jin touches his head, followed by a pained frown. Jin panics :

- H-h-hold on !


----------



## Julen (Jun 24, 2016)

-i'll hold him but try to do it fast ok?

Then he holds leo's shoulders.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 24, 2016)

Jin looks at Julen with a very awkward frown :

- I meant my brother, not you... but, sure, thanks.

He then readies his bracers, now looking like a long piece of cloth.
As soon as the fabric touches the wound, Leo jerks again in pain, his face frowns, almost to the point where he'd literally wake up. However, with Julen's hold, Leo doesn't give Jin too much trouble bandaging his head.
Afrer wrapping the cloth around Leo's head (which still makes him slightly frown in discomfort because of it tying his ears), Jin gets him back up and carries him on his back :

- Come on, let's get our ass outta here !


----------



## Julen (Jun 24, 2016)

(My bad XD I mean i'll hold him because (as far as i know) people squirms or moves when you touch any kind of painful wound XD. y'know, to maje it easier to bandage. )

Julen grabs his m14 and looks around for a couple of seconds Then he proceeds to silently follow Jin while he presses his wound.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 24, 2016)

_At wherever they live..

*_A while later, after all of the violence seemed to take a break for now, the Blue Fuzzy Thing had just made her way out of the restroom in a towel only to see the White Fuzzy Thing wearing just the essentials and a pair of glasses peeking out of the window*

White Fuzzy: We could have chose to stay anywhere else we wanted to and it would more than likely have been safer than here.

Blue: You're probably right. Being woke up twice by guns.. *she stared at the White Fuzzy Thing a bit, at a loss for words*

*The White Fuzzy Thing points to the table with 2 plates laying on it that each had a shish-kabob with everything you could want for breakfast on it. With a cup of Orange Juice to go along with each one of course*

White Fuzzy: You can stop staring now despite how much you want to, because I made something special for you over on the table. *being a bit sassy about it*

*After the Blue Fuzzy Thing had put on at least something, they both sat down at the table, each with their own Breakfast-Kabob*

_Meanwhile, the others do stuff_


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 24, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Meanwhile, the others do stuff


(*woof woof carrying injured brother woof*)


----------



## Julen (Jun 24, 2016)

(*following*)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 24, 2016)

(Dat filler)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 24, 2016)

(There should be a kid-friendly RP where the Fuzzy girls are the main heroes because XD )


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 24, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (There should be a kid-friendly RP where the Fuzzy girls are the main heroes because XD )


(How'd that work??)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 24, 2016)

(Kid friendly? like stop the muffin man from eating all the muffins ?)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 24, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (How'd that work??)


(*cough cough Powerpuff Girls cough*)


----------



## Julen (Jun 24, 2016)

( 



 )


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 24, 2016)

(Unknown location)

? ? ? - " So what you're saying, is that you failed to come back with the money and on top of that you lost my merchandise "

Man - " These guys just started shooting at us out of nowhere and one of them just tore half of us apart, i swear i did all i could! "

? ? ? - " Oh really, because iv'e been told you just hid in a Van the whole time . . . "

Man - " How do you even . . . "

? ? ? - " There is nothing i don't know when it comes to my business. Get *him* outta my sight and get *my *money "

Man - *muffled sounds*

There is a room with nothing inside it save for a large tv against the wall. The man is brought in and tied to a chair that is bolted to the ground facing the tv by two men in suits who then walk out. The tv then turns on -






Man - " NOOOO!PLEASE! "

(Near Jins shop)

A woman passing can see Jin and Julen carrying someone with blood dripping from their head. She is of average height wearing a long white dress carrying a basket of petals. She has a rose embedded in her long brown hair and her eyes are an ocean blue, it's hard to believe something that looks so innocent and frail still lives around this area. She drops her basket when she sees what's going on.

Woman " Oh my what happened?! Can i do anything to help?! " She looks distressed as if it were someone she knew that was in trouble


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 24, 2016)

(That video is one legit torture, if I ever saw one XD )

Jin looks at the woman in absolute confusion, but then still replies to her :

- My brother is hurt ! He got hit in the head !

By the time Jin finishes saying, the blood from Leo's head has already soaked the bandage red.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 24, 2016)

Woman - " Can we set him down somewhere? I can call an ambulance for him. " She gets out her phone, almost dropping it in a rush as she tries to open it


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 24, 2016)

Jin nods, looking rather desperate, trying to say, but ending up stuttering instead :

- Y-yeah-- p-please do !


----------



## Julen (Jun 24, 2016)

Julen pats jin shoulder.
- don't worry dude....it's all going to be fine....


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 24, 2016)

The woman calls for an ambulance asking for them to come to their location. She then tares off part of her dress from the bottom to use as a bandage for Leos wound seemingly not bothered about ruining her clothes.

Woman - " What happened to him? " She carefully wraps the part she tore off around his wound


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 24, 2016)

Jin shakes his head, looking rather distressed :

- I dunno... all I heard and saw was people screaming and running, then gunshots and buildings on fire... then I saw someone being dragged into a van. I thought they were kidnapping someone, so I rushed ahead with this guy...

He points at Julen, then looks back at her :

- After having our own way with them, I got in the van to see my brother injured, along with lots of crates of weapons around... I immediately got him outta there and we're now on our way back home...


----------



## Lightning96321 (Jun 24, 2016)

(This story took a turn for the worst.............gezz)


----------



## Julen (Jun 24, 2016)

When he hears jin saying "this guy" refering at him he frowns and thinks : this guy has a name....whatever....
Then he squirms a bit as he looks at his wound in the shoulder.

-i'll go inside the shop to find a medkit or something...


----------



## Lightning96321 (Jun 24, 2016)

Flare had made his way to a bed room, and layed down on a bed and passed out do to blood loss, Light rushed into the room when he hurd Flare fall onto the bed and quickly started to tend to Flares wounds.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 24, 2016)

(with Jin and woman)

The woman's expression turns fearful when she thinks it must be the gangs that roam the area.

" Sorry this happened to your brother, the ambulance should be on it's way so we should just do what we can to slow the bleeding " She smiles a little although the expression on her face is still very worried

(Jins store 2nd floor rhyme)

Yaru is helping Light tend to Flares wounds while Alex just watches in concern not wanting to get in the way.

Alex - " You think he'll be alright? "

Yaru seems to stay silent with worry, not knowing how to answer while he tries to make Flare comfortable.

(back of the store)

Julen finds a first aid kit tucked in the back of the store on one of the shelves in the back room.


----------



## Julen (Jun 24, 2016)

Julen gets out of the shop and opens the medkit. He rapidly bandages his wound. And hands the medkit to jin.

-you might need this to stabilize him... at least until the ambulance arrives...


----------



## Lightning96321 (Jun 24, 2016)

Light poors alcohol on Flares bleeding wounds, and starts to sucher them with a needle and thred that he had poored alcohol on.  He gets to his stomach wound and stops, the looks at Yaru.

Light- *still sounds young and innocent* Hey, Yaru, can you *he pulls the blade out and blood covers his clothes and white fur* please take your friend into that hall? I feel he must not like the pewtrid smell of blood in the air.

He then poors alcohol on the wound and brings the flame on the end of his tail to the wound to make it stop bleeding. Even though he seemed so innocent, he wasn't freeking out because of all the blood and open wounds, as if he had done this before.

Light- im so glad his asleep, this would hurt like hell if he wasent


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 24, 2016)

Yaru simply glances back at Alex for a moment who seems to be putting on a brave face.

Alex - " Well i guess i'm not doing anything here at the moment, i'l come back another time i guess. Cya Yaru "

Yaru " Be careful out there . . . " He says as he turns back to attend to Flare

Alex leaves the room to head downstairs.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 24, 2016)




----------



## Julen (Jun 24, 2016)

After giving jin the medkit he thinks for a couple of seconds and tell jin.

-i'm going to check how the other are doing.

Then he got inside the shop. He bumped into alex. He tried to look calm even tho his shoulder was covered in his own blood. 

-hi

Then, after that brief salutation he went upstairs to find yaru, light and flare


----------



## Lightning96321 (Jun 24, 2016)

( HA YOUV FALLEN INTO MY TRAP CARD !!!




)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 24, 2016)




----------



## Lightning96321 (Jun 24, 2016)

( dam........ you where redy for that.....)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 24, 2016)

Alex stops briefly in surprise seeing Julen pass him with blood on him.

" What is going on today!? " He goes outside the store to see what's happening

Julen reaches the 2nd floor and finds Yaru and Light attending to Flares wounds in one of the rooms. Light seems to be trying to slow the bleeding while Yaru is just assisting and watching over Flares condition.


----------



## Julen (Jun 24, 2016)

- do you guys need a hand? Are you guys doing fine?

Asked Julen as he looked around


----------



## Lightning96321 (Jun 24, 2016)

Light bites the last the thred of the sucher he was useing and looks at Julen, he seems to be covered in more blood now, but he gets up.

Light- Yaru.....i need to clean up, keep an eye on Flares vittles and keep him breathing, *hands an herb* brake this and wave it infront of his nose if he becomes unresponsive and stops breathing.

He walks past Julen and walks to the bathroom.


----------



## Julen (Jun 24, 2016)

Julen looks at Flare and then to Light. He holds him before he gets inside the bathroom. 

- before you go clean up do you mind having a quick look at this? It's starting to be really painful...

He looks at his shoulder covered in blood and then back to Light


----------



## Julen (Jun 24, 2016)

( idk why it sent the message twice XD)


----------



## Lightning96321 (Jun 24, 2016)

The only thing Light dose is goes back into the room, grabs what left from the alcohol and unwraps the wound, and heartlessly poors it on your wound, and it hurts a lot .

Light- *sounds sorrowfull* you'll live....

He walks over to the bathrom, and shuts himself in.


----------



## Julen (Jun 24, 2016)

Julen squirms violently when he poors alcohol on his wound. Then he frowns as he sees how heartlessly poors it. 

- jeez thanks.....

Then he looks back to yaru.

- are you doing alright?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 24, 2016)

Jin gets very distressed as he replies to the woman :

- My brother isn't the only victim... my son was, too... he took a fucking knife into his stomach !

Jin almost sounds like he's about to cry. Tears can be seen quickly filling up his eyes already :

- Fucking gangster, picking up on people like that...

He then decides :

- Hey... um... if you don't mind... c-can you tell the ambulance to wait while I get to my son as well ?... I hope it's not too much trouble for you...


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 24, 2016)

(2nd floor Jin shop)

" Oh . . . Yeah I'm ok . . . " He forces a little smile while replying to Julen. "What are you doing up here? " he still looks at Flare and gently strokes his head with his paw while talking with Julen

(With jin and woman)

Woman -" Yes of course " She can't help but put her hand on Jins shoulder to try and comfort him as he starts tearing up. After a moment she gets out her phone to make the call


----------



## Julen (Jun 24, 2016)

Julen smiles back at Yaru as he squirms a bit by the pain he's feeling.

-y'know....just checking if everything was going fine up here....


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 24, 2016)

Jin starts to get even worse when he doesn't know how his sons are at the moment. He can only tries to cling onto hope that Light and Yaru are there for Flare, when he's not around.
He starts to feel doubts and depression from his low self-esteem crawling on his back.


----------



## Lightning96321 (Jun 24, 2016)

Light come out of the bathroom, blood stains on his perfectly white fur, as if he had killed someone and was trying to hide the evidence.  He had a cloth with a horrid smelling liquid on it.

Light-*sounding optimistic* hey dad, im fine, and Flare is stable, but i have to keep him asleep~<3

Light drags his father into the room where Flare is, Flare had started to wake up, Light laughed a little as he covered Flares muzzle with the rag, he smiled the whole time.

Light- Not yet, you need to rest or you wounds will reopen 

Flare drifts off into sleep again.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 24, 2016)

Yaru lowers his head and ears a bit as he simply rests his paw on Flares head and replies to Julen.

" Well, not really, i don't know what happened . . .  but my brother is in pretty bad shape " His thoughts and his words seem to be distant from each other. He clenches his other paw for a moment as he watches Flare in a thoughtful stare.


----------



## Julen (Jun 24, 2016)

He looks at Flare and then to Yaru. Then he comes close and pats his shoulder.

- well...your uncle...leo isn't it? Is having a worst time down there... but don't worry...we'll get the assholes that did this....i promise


----------



## Lightning96321 (Jun 24, 2016)

(I love how no one comments on Light gagging Flare XD)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 24, 2016)

(kinky)


----------



## Lightning96321 (Jun 24, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (kinky)


(OMG XD)


----------



## Julen (Jun 24, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (kinky)


(._. WOT)


----------



## Lightning96321 (Jun 24, 2016)

(I--its not like that mister Julen,  i hade to put him back to sleep, so i used cloriform to put him back to sleep :O)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 24, 2016)

Jin sits down next to Flare, trying to make a smile after Light gagged him into sleep again. He holds Flare's paw tight as he looks at Light :

- What exactly happened back there ?... And what was that 50$ about this "merchandise" ?


----------



## Julen (Jun 24, 2016)

(Well imma go git sum slewp. Cya later fellurs)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 24, 2016)

Lightning96321 said:


> (OMG XD)





Lightning96321 said:


> (I--its not like that mister Julen,  i hade to put him back to sleep, so i used cloriform to put him back to sleep :O)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 24, 2016)

Jin then looks at Yaru, sounding rather stressed, as he scolds him, though his voice appears to be more concerned than actually angry :

- You once told me that you could smell really well, did you not ? How come Light got away and you didn't even know it ?... And you promised me you wouldn't get them into trouble...


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 24, 2016)

Yaru doesn't even face Jin as he speaks.

"  . . . i don't know, guess i was excited to be out with them and wasn't paying attention. We haven't been out together in a while . . . though that's mainly my fault. " 

He continues to speak while looking at Flare " I heard that . . . Leo too? " His eyes get even dimmer and it looks like he wants to run down to check on Leo but doesn't want to leave Flare


----------



## Lightning96321 (Jun 24, 2016)

Light look just as confused as you.

Light- i dont know, i was humming that song that underdressed fox was singing infront of the shop, and they took *Light applys more force as Flare is srugguling* me away and said they where going to do things to me.  I dident know what they where talking about, then Flare came and *takes rag off, Flare whent to sleep* they payed him, and called him a "peimp" or something like that.  Then i remember being back home......

Light sighs, the looks at Flare.

Light- we can ask him when he wakes up.

Light then sits down in Yarus lap.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 24, 2016)

Julen said:


> (Well imma go git sum slewp. Cya later fellurs)


(T_T)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 24, 2016)

Jin sighs, not knowing what else to do. First, business is going bad for him. Then, his sons got into trouble. Now, his brother fell victim to a gunfight a while later.
While they're in the room, the door breaks open, though not so violently. A brown-fur kangaroo storms in and, as soon as she sees Flare, bursts into tears as she almost falls on her knees :

- M-my baby !

She quickly gets to next to him and nuzzles her nose into his cheeks as she cries.
Jin pats on her back :

- Darling, everything will be alright...

She snaps at him, tears filling both her eyes :

- "Alright" !? You call this "alright" !?... I told you not to let the children out when those gangsters are all over the place !... Look what happened !


----------



## Lightning96321 (Jun 24, 2016)

Light looks at her, his eyes tearing up as well.

Light- b---but mom.......i--i did my best.......... w--was it not good enough?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 24, 2016)

The brown-fur kangaroo looks at Flare, sounding emotionally broken at this point :

- I don't mean that, son... but I can't take this anymore...

Jin tries to comfort her :

- Honey, no-one wants this... and you gotra know that I'm no exception either...


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 24, 2016)

Yaru just sits silently near Flare with a saddened expression, absently listening to his family as they struggle with what has happened. He looks lost in thought and his expression turns more serious the longer he sits listening to the distress of his family members.


----------



## Lightning96321 (Jun 24, 2016)

Light just sits there, he gets closer to Yaru to try and comfort himself.  Untill he started to see Flare wake up, and smiled letting out a small laugh.

Flare- hey......whys everyone crying *smiles* im fine.....
Light- dont move, you need rest......
Flare- looks like your work Light......

Light just smiles.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 24, 2016)

Both Jin and the brown-fur kangaroo seem to lighten up when they see Flare waking up. She nose-kisses Flare with a motherly smile :

- I was so worried about you... I'm glad you're still OK...

She then looks at Jin :

- Darling, can I have a moment with the kids, please ?

He stands up :

- Sure thing.

However, he still looks at Flare :

- Do ya want me to get something for you ? Something to eat or drink ?


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 24, 2016)

(Outside)

Alex is talking to the woman as she keeps Leo's head rested on her lap while waiting for the ambulance.

Alex - " Sorry Luna, i just wanted to get a weapon like Yaru had . . . "

Luna - " . . . and do what with it exactly . . . i was worried, you just ran off by yourself without saying anything " She looks like she may almost cry as she talks with him

Alex - " . . . Sis i -  . . . "

Luna interrupts him - " You don't even know how to wield a weapon! " she starts crying as she shouts at him and he drops down on his knees and tries to comfort her.

Alex - "  . . . I just wanted to keep you safe . . . "

She continues to cry and Alex stays with her while they wait for help to arrive.

(2nd floor)

Yaru appears glad to hear Flare speak, but after a moment of feeling relieved his expression slowly reverts back to a more serious one as he turns his head to look at his family members around him.


----------



## Lightning96321 (Jun 24, 2016)

Flare sits up a little more, and looks at his stomach wound, Light's medical work was impressive.

Flare- i dont think it would stay in for long.

Flare points at his wound and laughs but growns a little at the pain.  Light quickly looks over all his wounds then goes into the other room.

Light- DAD, WHERES THE ALCOHAL!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 24, 2016)

Jin gestures his finger :

- Keep your voice down !... It's in the cupboard down the kitchen... lemne get it. Just stay here.

As soon as Jin gets out of the room, the brown kangaroo looks at Yaru, Light and Flare :

- Sons... sweethearts... I know you don't want to just spend a whole day just wandering around the house... it's a real waste of time, when your father can look after the shop just as fine on his own... but you gotta understand that...

She looks down a bit :

- It's very dangerous out there in times like this. Gangsters, thugs, robbers, thieves, burglars, drug-dealers, arms-dealers, kidnappers, all that sorts... you can never be too careful until this organization is dealt with, and since the police's aid isn't going anywhere at all, we can't expect things to end any time soon... and your father and I can't imagine what may happen to you if we aren't careful...

She looks at Yaru for a second, then hugs him tight :

- Yaru was kidnapped right in front of your father's eyes... and not just to get a ransom from us...

She starts to recall what happened to Yaru years ago :

- Your brother was captured and became a subject for some sort of chemical experiment against his will... to see if he could be used as some sort of source of power... due to this... "energy"... in his body... I don't even wanna imagine the details...

She now begins to cry :

- E-even now, when he's right next to me here, all perfectly fine... that moment still plagues my mind... but it traumatizes your father even worse... sometimes I wake up midnight to see him crying next to me, whimpering in his sleep, with his pillow soaked-wet, as if the nightmare just wouldn't stop haunting him and reminding him of how "powerless" he was when he couldn't protect his son...

She lets out a aigh :

- Your father is trying his best to look out for you all, you gotta know that... he may be unreasonably over-protective of you, I know, but you know him... he only wants what's best for you...


----------



## Lightning96321 (Jun 24, 2016)

Flare looks down and puts his paw on her shoulder and pulls his mother in for a hug, and Light goes into the hug aswell.

Light- i blame the underdressed fox.......

Flare and light break out into laughter, and seemed as if nothing was wrong for them. But then Flare stoped and looked at his mother

Flare- dont worry mom, we will be more cairfull, for yours and dads sake...


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 24, 2016)

Yaru smiles for a moment seeing Flare is alright and his family laughing. He then gets on his feet and walks out without saying anything, grabbing his spear that he left against the wall with his tail as he leaves the room.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 24, 2016)

The brown-fur kangaroo only nods in silence in response to Flare and Light, when she hears footsteps, then Jin's voice, outside the room :

- Hey, Yaru ?... Where're you going ?


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 24, 2016)

He stops for a moment to look at Jin but then continues walking to go downstairs - " I'm just going outside for a while, i need a breather, take care of the family for me while i'm out " He continues to walk past Jin as he speaks merely brushing his paw against his shoulder as he passes, he looks like hes in a daydream


----------



## Lightning96321 (Jun 24, 2016)

Light looks at jin.

Light- thank you for the alcohol, now, i need you and mom to keep Flare as still as posible, please.

Light reaches under the bed and grabs some bandeges from under nethet, and looks at Flare.

Flare- will it hurt......
Light- like hell......

Flare growls, but just closes his eyes.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 24, 2016)

Jin, while holding Flare, still calls out to Yaru :

- Yaru, I need you at home ; I'm going to the hospital with uncle Leo now. The ambulance is coming.

Eclipse sounds worried :

- Will he be OK ?
- I hope so... he seems to be conscious now, but still very dazed...


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 24, 2016)

" Don't worry dad, i'l just be outside the store, i want to check on Leo too since Flare seems ok for the moment "

He goes downstairs leaving Jin with Flare and the others


----------



## Lightning96321 (Jun 24, 2016)

Light poor the alcohol on the bandage.

Light- you redy?
Flare- I dont *screaming*

Halfway through Flare sentence , Light poored the alcohol on his stomach wound and imedeantly after he wrapped him in bandages.

Light- he need to go to a hospital, with uncle Leo, so they can confirm Flare will live, because *starts saying a bunch of complex technical words*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 24, 2016)

Jin and the brown-fur kangaroo frown at Flare's screaming. After Light is done with the first-aid process, Jin holds Flare in his arms as tears drop from his eyes :

- I should've gone out with you... I'm so sorry...

He then carries him downstairs and heads outside, back to where Leo is.
The brown-fur kangaroo gets close to him :

- Leo ! Leo ! You OK ?

He doesn't open his eyes, but still recognizes her voice. He utters out :

- E... Ec... Eclis... it... h-hurts...

However, he passes out again before she could respond. She looks at the woman holding her :

- We need an ambulance, and we need it now...

Jin replies :

- Already called for it... just waiting for it now...


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 24, 2016)

Yaru - " I thought you we're going home alex? "
Alex - " I was, but then i saw my sister here with this guy " He gestures at Leo

" Well thanks for looking after him, how is he doing? " He says as he looks him over with a concerned gaze

Luna - " Not too good . . . i called an ambulance a while ago . . . "

Sirens can be heard in the distance but the sound suddenly ceases as you hear sharp gunfire for a moment.

Alex looks up toward where the sounds came from - " Wasn't that a siren and did i hear shooting?! "

Luna - "  . . . What if . . . " She raises her hand to her chest with a fearful look on her face. Alex stares into the distance for a moment and then back at Luna as if they both had the same thought.

Luna tries to call again to ask what is going on. Her expression fills with more fear and worry as she ends the call.

Luna - " They said it should be here by now, but they can't contact them . . . "

Alex looks at Luna for a moment, both of them looking as if they fear the worst. Luna looks down at Leo and her face shifts to a more determined look.

Luna - " I can take them to the hospital in my car, it's large enough for them to rest in the back until we get there. Can you guys help me carry them? "


----------



## Lightning96321 (Jun 24, 2016)

Light comes rushing out, and sees his uncle's head, and runs inside, grabs some equipment, then runs out to tend to him, he looks a Luna.

Light- your takeing him to the hospital yes?

He asks this as he alcohols and bandages his wounds.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 24, 2016)

Luna - " Yes, we can't just wait here and it sounds like they may not come . . . it would have been better if the ambulance took him as they could treat him on the way but i don't see much other option if the ambulance doesn't arrive "


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 24, 2016)

Jin looks at the direction. The look on his face slowly shifts back to how he was when he tried to find the ones responsible for his son's injury. His voice now sounds like growling :

- Everyone get in the car... I'll stay here.

The brown kangaroo snaps at him again :

- Stop it, Jin, you can't play hero like that forever !

He looks back at her :

- Not now, Eclipse...
- Hey, don't talk to your wife like that. You're not having your own way this time, Jin.
- Eclipse, please, stay with the children, and stay out of this...
- And what, watch you have a gunfight from behind ?
- Yes-- no !
- And hope that you'll miraculously survive ?
- No--
- And be thankful that my children have a very strong and independant father ?

Jin suddenly pulls her into his arms and hugs her tight as she cries :

- I can't lose you again !

He starts to whimper :

- I can't... I'm not... I'm not strong enough...


----------



## Lightning96321 (Jun 25, 2016)

Light looks at Yaru, the looks at Jin.

Light- i have a feeling Yaru's staying with you..... ill stay to, i can fight, and when where done, we will need someone to tend to our injerys and what not...... and theres no stoping me...

He looks at his mother, hugs her, then stands by Jin, and holds his hand.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 25, 2016)

Luna - " I'l be right back, just wait here! "

Luna runs down the street and past a corner, after some time of her being out of view she comes relatively fast around the corner in a large family car. She then gets out of the car and folds the back seats to make room in the back of the car. 

Luna - " Ok, if you can get them in the back i'l handle getting them there "

Yaru - " Let's not assume trouble is coming here just yet. As far as we know, whatever happened was off in the distance. We should focus on getting them to the hospital, i'l lock down the store after you leave, don't worry. Someone should be with Flare and Leo . . . I can go if you want to stay though "


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 25, 2016)

Jin takes a look at the car, then at everyone else, and finally decides :

- Gimme a sec. Be right back.

He rushes inside and upstairs. A few minutes later, he returns, this time with two machetes on his sides, and a skull-carved AK-47 on his back. In his hand is a key.
He walks to the side of the store. Moments later, sounds of an engine starting can be heard, until he reappears, this time sitting on his motorbike. In his left hand is the gun.

- Everyone get in the car. I'll watch your back.


----------



## Lightning96321 (Jun 25, 2016)

Light helps Flare to the car, and puts him in the back, he then gets into the middle and buckles up, and Flare buckles.

Both- redy.....


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 25, 2016)

Luna looks at the car and then back at the group.

" Well it may be hard to fit you all in " She pauses in thought

Alex - " I'l go back to look after your store, i can't do much here anyway "

Luna - " Oh, well be careful, lock the store until i get back "

Alex  - " Sure thing " Alex walks away down the road after he finishes speaking

Yaru gets in the front with Luna along with everyone else and Luna starts the car. After travelling some distance you drive past an ambulance that has crashed into a wall. You can just about make out someone hanging out of the driver seat, but it doesn't look promising. Luna looks over briefly with a feared expression but proceeds to drive.

" This doesn't look good . . . "

Yaru looks behind him as if worried something may happen after haven seen the ambulance in that state but then looks toward the back of the vehicle with a worried look. " How are they doing back there? "


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 25, 2016)

Jin rides along them on his motorbike as he glances at the ambulance :

- Man, talk about a "joy ride" over here !

He then speeds up a bit, still with just one hand on the bike, while the other readies his gun :

- This city is fucked beyond measurement !

Eclipse, in the car, still finds it necessary to snap at him :

- Jin, watch your language, you're with our children here !
- Honey, is this really the time !?
- Is this really the excuse you need to express yourself like that !?
- Like, yeah !?
- You're being a bad example for the kids !
- Blah blah blah swear words blah blah blah, wait until you see what's up ahead !
- W-what !?

She turns her look forward and sees a few black cars in the way. The gangsters are blocking the way, though they don't seem to be armed. Jin brings his gun up and starts shooting at them :

- YOU get a bullet, and YOU get a bullet ! EVERYBODY GETS A BULLET !!!


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 25, 2016)

Seeing the blockade Luna stops and reverses as Jin fires at them to get out of the way. Yaru considers stepping out to help but decides to stay in the car with everyone.

Luna -" Why are they blocking the road!? We need to get to the hospital quickly, At this rate. . . "she pulls back around a corner just in case gunfire comes their way and stops. She then takes a quick look toward the back of the car before looking around the corner at where Jin is from the car.

Yaru looks on concerned. " Who knows, I just hope all of them are bad shots , cause he's on a motorcycle. . .


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 25, 2016)

During the crisis, the shots are really close to Jin, but none have hit him yet, until a few tear the fur off his tail or go right through. He frowns in pain, but still tries to hold on, until he quickly pulls over to a sidewalk, jumps out of the motorbike, and takes cover. After a few seconds, Jin jumps out of the cover again, this time his tail has been bandaged :

- COME TO DADDY !

Before the rest of the gangsters could react, Jin pulls the trigger and take them down in a few seconds. Only some of them are safe from his shots while behind the cars. He then rushes ahead with his sabers readied, but still has time to yell at Luna :

- Get outta here, quick ! I'll catch up later !


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 25, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> He then rushes ahead with his sabers readied


(Then the gangsters pop out from behind the cars and opens fire on Jin as he had abandoned any tactical advantage he had. RIP Jin cuz that's how it would actually go)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 25, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (Then the gangsters pop out from behind the cars and opens fire on Jin as he had abandoned any tactical advantage he had. RIP Jin cuz that's how it would actually go)


(Shhhhh... They won't know a thing... :3 )


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 25, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Shhhhh... They won't know a thing... :3 )


(I don't want you to die )


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 25, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (I don't want you to die )


(Of course I won't ; things won't end that way, no worries :3 )


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 25, 2016)

(We gotta add a touch of Plot Armour D: YARU!! Get the Plot Armour!!)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 25, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (We gotta add a touch of Plot Armour D: YARU!! Get the Plot Armour!!)


(No need to ! I'm an expert at dat myself :3 )


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 25, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (We gotta add a touch of Plot Armour D: YARU!! Get the Plot Armour!!)


(Yeah I wouldn't worry about that xD)


----------



## Julen (Jun 25, 2016)

(Well now i really don't know how to get back in XD)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 25, 2016)

(Can easily say you came with us . Your supposed to guard Jon remembah but seems he is going solo : 3)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 25, 2016)

Julen said:


> (Well now i really don't know how to get back in XD)


(The group is taking Leo and Flare to the hospital by car, but is stopped by gangsters on the road ; Jin is holding them back so hus group can go)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 25, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (Can easily say you came with us . Your supposed to guard Jon remembah but seems he is going solo : 3)


( :3 )


----------



## Julen (Jun 25, 2016)

(Mmmmmhm...i guess i do have to be with jin... welp)

Julen runs next to jin, holstering his m14. Then he smiles at him.

-did you really think that you'll get all the fun? C'mon.....

Loads a magazine

-let's get some payback


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 25, 2016)

Luna takes the vehicle down another road to get around the blockade. " It will be a little longer but it will be safer than trying to get straight through" The car quickly gets out of sight from Jin.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 25, 2016)

(Is there any point to the side story of the fuzzy things if I don't even know how to fit them in the main story?)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 25, 2016)

The gangsters suddenly jump out of their cars and aim their guns at Jin, then at Julen too, but by the time they pull the trigger, Jin is already in mid-way pulling his swords out of their stomach. When he's done, he sheathes his swords back and looks at Julen :

- You'll get some later, man. Now get on the bike, we gotta catch on with the rest.

Jin picks the motorbike up and, just like before, readies to take the ride with just his right hand holding onto it, while his left hand is with his own gun.


----------



## Julen (Jun 25, 2016)

-awwwww darn it... 

Julen gets on the motorcicle with jin
and unholsters his m14. 

- i knew today was going to be an interesting day...


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 25, 2016)

Jin quickly follows the trail and catches up with the car of his group.

- Oi ! Miss me ?

Eclipse snaps at him (again) :

- You made us dead worried back there !
- I was just having the moment of my life !
- We're trying to get our son and your brother to the hospital and you still think about having the moment of your life !?
- Sorry-- I mean-- trying to clear the way as fast as I could !
- Yeah, right !


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 25, 2016)

(Suddenly a nuclear warhead . . . )


----------



## Julen (Jun 25, 2016)

Julen looks at jin and laughs a bit

-why won't you stop the drama and focus on the goddamn road?


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 25, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (Is there any point to the side story of the fuzzy things if I don't even know how to fit them in the main story?)



(Of course, there is always random side story in anime and drama. You can just wait for us to get back until then)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 25, 2016)

Jin laughs back at Julen :

- If you feel so insecure with your ass not being safe, we can switch our seats !


----------



## Julen (Jun 25, 2016)

Julen laughs back at jin.

- hey. My shoulder is still bleeding. Do you really think i could drive a bike?!?....anyways this is beside the point..just get to he goddamn hospital already


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 25, 2016)

Jin laughs louder :

- Blah blah blah injury, big fucking deal, I just took 5 bullets through my tail and another one very close to my goddamn nipple !

Eclipse snaps at him (yet again) :

- Jin ! Watch the language !
- Honey, will you stop minding the way I express myself !?
- Will you stop swearing in front of your sons !?
- Will you stop exhausting your wallet over teenage magazines ?
- Will you ever fucking stop that already, Taylor Swift is my model !
- There ya go !
- I hate you !
- I love you too !


----------



## Julen (Jun 25, 2016)

Julen looks around like this guy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




(I asume you know the meme) Then he just sighs again.

-can you guys leave the drama for later please?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 25, 2016)

Jin chuckles :

- That's not drama, me and my wife are just having moments of our life !

Eclipse jokes :

- And I hate it !
- Thank you !
- You're welcome !


----------



## Julen (Jun 25, 2016)

Julen facepalms.

- you're such a great couple

Then he laughs loudly.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 25, 2016)

_At the Fuzzy Things' place...
_
*They both sat at the table with both plates and cups empty. The Blue Fuzzy Thing seemed a bit nervous at the sounds of gunfire*

White Fuzzy: *nonchalant about the gunfire, crossing her legs underneath the table* This isn't the wisest of ideas we have ever had, now is it? Violence seems to be ever-so-present in this area.

Blue: *still looking at the White Fuzzy Thing with a blush* I thought it would've been somewhat peaceful! I didn't know this place was riddled with gangsters!

White Fuzzy: We could always just pack up our belongings and go elsewhere if you no longer wish to stay here? *she got up and looked out the window, however this time there were bodies laying in the middle of the street as well as black vehicles*

Blue: But we just got here.? We can't leave so soon.!

White Fuzzy: If you don't want to leave, then what would you rather do about it?

Blue: I have an idea, but you might not like it...

_Meanwhile, the others make their way to the hospital..._


----------



## Lightning96321 (Jun 25, 2016)

Light throws his head our the window.

Light- This may not be the time to point this out, but wheres the bridge?

He points to the river thats infront of them, and the bridge seemed to have been blown out.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 25, 2016)

Jin looks at the area in front of him :

- OK, this is bad... REALLY BAD !...

He then suddenly looks at the others :

- Is Flare and Leo still alright, though ?

Eclipse looks at Leo, who seems to have slightly woken up to consciousness again, and replies :

- He's up !

Leo follows Eclipse's answer :

- W... what... ?

He slowly opens his eyes to find himself in a car, surrounded by lots of people, then then looks at Jin :

- Um... where am I... and... where are we going ?... And, bro, why are you on the motorbike with a gun ?

Jin chuckles :

- *Shit* happens.

Eclipse snaps at Jin, though at this point she sounds more like teasing him :

- Jin !

Leo laughs, despite the wound on his head.

(@Lightning96321 : Skype ? :3 )


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 25, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> At the Fuzzy Things' place...


(*cough cough rename them "Power-Fuzzy Girls cough I'm not sorry cough*)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 25, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (*cough cough rename them "Power-Fuzzy Girls cough I'm not sorry cough*)


 (Hey! They'll be in the main story soon, stop hatin :u )


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 25, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (Hey! They'll be in the main story soon, stop hatin :u )


(*woof woof nostalgia and childhood woof* :3 )


----------



## Julen (Jun 25, 2016)

- yeah...uh...sorry to interrupt this "familiar" moment but HOW THE FUCK ARE WE SUPOSED TO GET TO THE MOTHERFUCKING HOSPITAL IF THERE IS NO GODDAMN BRIDGE?!?!? FUCK!


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 25, 2016)

(did i mention my car is a transformer ? *pulls lever*)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 25, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (did i mention my car is a transformer ? *pulls lever*)


(Uh, no, you didn't -.- plot-armor constructor much ?)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 25, 2016)

(we are so boned : 3 )


----------



## Julen (Jun 25, 2016)

(Aha.)


----------



## Lightning96321 (Jun 25, 2016)

(We could always try jumping it)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 25, 2016)

(crash , burn , were in a huge family car with i dunno 5 + people in it, i don't fancy our chances jumping a bridge : 3 )


----------



## Lightning96321 (Jun 25, 2016)

(Light-i could always fly over :3)


----------



## Julen (Jun 25, 2016)

(#optimism)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 25, 2016)

(RIP Leo and everybody else. Cass will be attending every single one of your funerals :u )


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 25, 2016)

(no abilities : 3 , you can have wierd physiology but can't use anything other than your burning tail )


----------



## Lightning96321 (Jun 25, 2016)

(But whats yhe point in having wings if i cant use them -_-)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 25, 2016)

(If it's wings i can live with that : 3 )


----------



## Lightning96321 (Jun 25, 2016)

(*growls* your sooooooooooo lucky your older......)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 25, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (no abilities : 3 , you can have wierd physiology but can't use anything other than your burning tail )


(Then the Blue Fuzzy Thing gets to keep lightning stuff cuz that's literally a part of her physiology bruh)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 25, 2016)

(Yeah you can sparkle and what not just no lightning death rays etc. I'm made of energy but i can't use my abilities : 3 )


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 25, 2016)

(All we can do is let Light carry Leo and Flare there to be honest : 3 )


----------



## Julen (Jun 25, 2016)

(The good thing about being a hooman is that moving a finger to pull a trigger doesn't count as an abilitie :3)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 25, 2016)

(It'll be Plot Armour then?)


----------



## Lightning96321 (Jun 25, 2016)

(How dair you take away my wing powered death ray D: )


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 25, 2016)

(i thought he had a flying *ability* but it's just wings. we are anthro that is fair.)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 25, 2016)

Julen said:


> (The good thing about being a hooman is that moving a finger to pull a trigger doesn't count as an abilitie :3)


(Julen has the easy life T_T)


----------



## Julen (Jun 25, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (Julen has the easy life T_T)


(Well...not exactly, right now it's easy. When people has their abilities i'm not much more than a human-sized target)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## Lightning96321 (Jun 25, 2016)

(Oh dang)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 25, 2016)

(Maybe Jin can jump it but he would have to tie them down on the bike or something xD)


----------



## Julen (Jun 25, 2016)

(XD i have the slight feeling that this ain't gonna end well)


----------



## Lightning96321 (Jun 25, 2016)

(We could try the next brige.......)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 25, 2016)

(Kinda anticlimactic but ok )


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 25, 2016)

(Cass puts on her clean black suit as she waits for their funerals to start)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 25, 2016)

(gonna go something like oh no the bridge . . . o wait theres one over there xD not sure how to make it sound less derp )


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 25, 2016)

Jin looks at the river for a good few minutes, then looks around :

- OK, this isn't good... come on, plot-armor constructors, where the heck are they when you need 'em...


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 25, 2016)

(dem fourth wall breaks)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 25, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (dem fourth wall breaks)


(U know meh :3 )


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 25, 2016)

(Light if you can carry Leo and Flare feel free to fly)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 25, 2016)

(Go ! Light ! Save them while you still can ! I'll... ride my way around the river... y-yeah...)
Don't judge me


----------



## Lightning96321 (Jun 25, 2016)

Light flings open the door, and grabs his uncle and brother, spreds his wings and flys to the other side of the river.

Light: ill meetcha there *wink*


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 25, 2016)

(Dang light so strong *blushes*)


----------



## Julen (Jun 25, 2016)

(*dies inside*)


----------



## Lightning96321 (Jun 25, 2016)

(But what they didn't know was light was in exscroshiating pain the whole time :3)


----------



## Julen (Jun 25, 2016)

(Yeah that makes more sense XD)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 25, 2016)

Jin looks at Light and smirks.

- Damn, wish I had wings too...

He then looks at his motorbike, then at the others :

- Guys, c'mon ! We're goin' around this !


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 25, 2016)

Luna - " Well i guess i'l go back then, i want to make sure my brother is ok anyway " She looks slightly worried as she thinks on it

Yaru - " No worries, thanks for getting us here "

Luna get's into her car

Yaru jumps into the river and swims across fairly easily


----------



## Julen (Jun 25, 2016)

-roger that sir!
Replied Julen to jin while he watched how Light flew away.
- hopefully we won't have many problems going around....'hopefully'...


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 25, 2016)

(Suddenly a meteor . . . )


----------



## Julen (Jun 25, 2016)

(NOT. EVEN. ONCE)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 25, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (Suddenly a meteor . . . )



Suddenly, Jin's eye flashes white. With a motion of his hand, he takes control of the entire river and flings the water (save for Yaru, who's simply naked below :3 ) at it, blasting it away.

- NOT. EVEN. ONCE. YARU.


----------



## Julen (Jun 25, 2016)

( 



 )


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 25, 2016)

(OK, now for real)

Jin looks at the river, then at the other side of it.

- Great... wish I could just *wrap the water around us and "teleport" us over there* like one of those cool stuffs...

(*cough cough reference cough cough not sorry cough*)


----------



## Julen (Jun 25, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (*cough cough reference cough cough not sorry cough*)


( 



 yeah i'll stop now XD)

Julen looks at Jin and elbows him jokingly

- i don't have all fucking day! Stop dreaming and get moving!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 25, 2016)

Jin smirks :

- OK, OK, jeez !

He then grabs the motorbike :

- Eclipse, you're comin' with us !

Eclipse flattens her ears to her side as she hides her tail in between her legs :

- But but but... it's against the law to carry 3 people or more on a motorbike...

Jin glares at her with a smile :

- Get yo ass on here already !

Eclipse playfully hops on, *but onto his arms, not the seat of the bike* :

- Meow :3

Jin almost bursts out laughing :

- Goodness me...


----------



## Julen (Jun 25, 2016)

Julen raises an eyebrow, rolls his eyes and sighs, all at the same time.

-whatever...can we get going now?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 25, 2016)

Jin starts the engine :

- Hey, honey, *you mind holding my gun while I take the ride* ?

Eclipse blushes. He snaps as he shoves the AK-47 into her hand :

- I mean this gun, dammit ! I don't mean that yet ! Now buckle up !

He then proceeds to ride along the river while trying to find a road that leads to the other side of the river.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 25, 2016)

Julen said:


> (


(*woof woof Pursuit of Power woof woof island blown up woof teleporting people Quicksilver-style woof*)


----------



## Julen (Jun 25, 2016)

Julen has a blank expression an his face when he's screaming internally





 (min 1:42)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 25, 2016)

Yaru stays with Light to watch over Leo and Flare until Jin finds a way to cross.


----------



## Julen (Jun 25, 2016)

Julen waits until Jin decides to do something and try to find a way around the bridge


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 25, 2016)

Julen said:


> Julen waits until Jin decides to do something and try to find a way around the bridge



=>


Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> He then proceeds to ride along the river while trying to find a road that leads to the other side of the river.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 25, 2016)

(*Trying *to find but has not found : 3 )


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 25, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (*Trying *to find but has not found : 3 )


(Well at least I'm actually doin' something, not just standing around having not decided what to do~)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 25, 2016)

(we decided to wait for you and do nothing hehe : 3 )


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 25, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (we decided to wait for you and do nothing hehe : 3 )


(Oi ! Get on your lazy butt and get your brothers and uncle Leo to the hospital already !)


----------



## Julen (Jun 25, 2016)

Whistless calmly 
(Idfk)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 25, 2016)

(but but this is a perfect place to pause the game xD)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 25, 2016)

(Come on Yaru, pull some Plot Armour out of your ass and fix the story!! )


----------



## Julen (Jun 25, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (Come on Yaru, pull some Plot Armour out of your ass and fix the story!! )


(God i imagined him doing LITERALLY THAT.




 no one can stop me and my jontron related messages! No one! Mwahahahahaha!)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 25, 2016)

(Can't a guy sleep a little before he continues. *scratches head as drool drops from mouth * and no I will continue with good old fashioned logic screw dat plot armor *cracks knuckles*)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 25, 2016)

(*is waiting*)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 25, 2016)

(*is fapping*)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 26, 2016)

Julen said:


> (God i imagined him doing LITERALLY THAT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 26, 2016)

(I'm starting to think that the story died right at the bridge)


----------



## Julen (Jun 26, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> View attachment 12199


(I LOVE IT AND I'M DYING RIGHT NOW)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 26, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (I'm starting to think that the story died right at the bridge)



(Give me time iv'e been typing for several days it's taxing : 3  )


----------



## Julen (Jun 26, 2016)

(No really i was kinda sad and stressed because i'm going to study at boston and i'm going by my own...right now i'm wandering through the airport ... now that made me laugh i owe you a big one :3)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 26, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> View attachment 12200


(I AM ON CLOUD 9 RIGHT NOW)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 26, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (I AM ON CLOUD 9 RIGHT NOW)


(Somebody say Cloud?)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 26, 2016)

(cloud has too much plot armor for this story : 3 )


----------



## Julen (Jun 26, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (I AM ON CLOUD 9 RIGHT NOW)


(I guess i'll see you up there XD)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 26, 2016)

Julen said:


> (I guess i'll see you up there XD)


(HIGH-FIVE)



Yaruzaru said:


> (cloud has too much plot armor for this story : 3 )


(We'll just fly across the river XD )



Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (Somebody say Cloud?)


(Uuuuuuuuuh...
Nupe)


----------



## Julen (Jun 26, 2016)

(High-fiving is for pussies! BROFIST!)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 26, 2016)

Julen said:


> (High-fiving is for pussies! BROFIST!)


(OOOH YEAH !)


----------



## Julen (Jun 26, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (OOOH YEAH !)


(FUCK YEAH!)
(Yeah i'm in the plane right now so i guess i'll see you up there real son kid!)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 26, 2016)

Julen said:


> (FUCK YEAH!)
> (Yeah i'm in the plane right now so i guess i'll see you up there real son kid!)


(LOL
*SEE YOU ON THE OTHER SIDE OF THE RIVER TOO* )


----------



## Julen (Jun 26, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (LOL
> *SEE YOU ON THE OTHER SIDE OF THE RIVER TOO* )


(XD)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 26, 2016)

Yaru and Light decide  try and reach the hospital themselves as it seems Jin has not found a way to cross the river yet and hope that he will meet them at the hospital. Yaru tries to ask help from the passing drivers and it is not long before he is able to secure a ride to the hospital. After they arrive they ask for some assistance from the hospital staff who bring stretchers to get Flare and Leo inside. At this point Jin has crossed another bridge quite some distance from where he left the group and is not too far from the hospital.

Yaru and Light are staying with Flare and Leo in one of the hospital rooms at the moment while they recover.

Meanwhile Luna has reached her shop after driving back from the destroyed bridge.

Luna locks the door after getting in. It's a flower shop filled with various flower bundles and bouquets. She then walks upstairs to find Alex watching the news.

Luna - " Hey Alex, i'm back " She walks to sit on the other side of the sofa Alex is on and looks toward the tv against the wall. She drops back into the sofa and let's out an exhausted sigh.

Alex turns his attention to his sister, looking worried as he speaks - " How did everything go? "

Luna - " Well i got them most of the way, but the bridge was destroyed . . . "

Alex - " Yeah i saw it on the news and got really worried "

Luna - " They were still able to get over but i thought i'd return and make sure that you were ok " She smiles softly at Alex

Alex - " I'm fine, i locked up the store as soon as i got back anyway "

Luna turns her gaze to the tv and watches the news about the destroyed bridge and the increase in gang activity with Alex.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 26, 2016)

Jin, Eclipse and Julen reach the hospital after trying to navigate their way around the city (and around the other gangsters blocking the roads). They all rush inside and find the room Flare and Leo are in.
Leo and Flare are on the beds, next to Light and Yaru. Leo have bandages wrapped on his head, and Flare around his belly. Only Leo is still awake ; the children have gone to sleep out of exhaustion.
Leo looks at the direction of the door the moment he hears it opens, and sees his family.

- H-hey, guys... !

Jin get to next to him, while Eclipse gets close to Flare. She sounds worried still :

- H-how is he ?

Leo smiles :

- Just a bit of cut in the stomach, the doctor said. Not very deep, not infected, and a bunch more technical words that I ain't pretend like I understand any at all.

Jin looks at him :

- And you ?
- Oh, me ? Well, "a bit worse" than the little guy, seeing that I kinda passed out right after that... but all fine now.

Eclipse looks at Flare for a few seconds, then proceeds to kiss him gently and tenderly on his nose... then his eyes.

- Stay determined, my boy...


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 26, 2016)

Jin, earlier: "...*His thick Vietnamese accent and loud voice..."*
(I can't XD)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 26, 2016)

Vince_Werewolf said:


> Jin, earlier: "...*His thick Vietnamese accent and loud voice..."*
> (I can't XD)





> [ACT] => [Jin] => [check]
> - Jin Lust-Sin : 8000 ATK / 8000 DEF
> - If he asks you if he could become a voice-actor, run.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 26, 2016)

(I messed around with the Yu-Gi-Oh Card Maker thingy and came up with this : 3 thanks, @Yaruzaru : 3 )


----------



## Lightning96321 (Jun 26, 2016)

(You guys seem like your up allllllllllllllll night -w-)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 26, 2016)

(were nocturnal )


----------



## Lightning96321 (Jun 26, 2016)

( im not, i have nothing to do everyday, i need rest XD)


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 26, 2016)

(Okay, assume that I bought the sword, then I left home.)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 26, 2016)

( a lone werewolf? I do hope gang members don't try to have their way with you : 3 )


----------



## Julen (Jun 26, 2016)

(WEHEEEEEW JUST GOT TO BOSTON AND I'M LITTERALY DYING INSIDE AND OUTSIDE)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 26, 2016)

Julen said:


> (WEHEEEEEW JUST GOT TO BOSTON AND I'M LITTERALY DYING INSIDE AND OUTSIDE)


----------



## Julen (Jun 26, 2016)

(Honestly...you havr to do one about an m60...because they're awesome!)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 26, 2016)

(Then i end up making a deck based around Julen xD)


----------



## Julen (Jun 26, 2016)

(I'm searching for a clip where jontron appears screaming:  PRIENT
DAT SHIET but i don't find it.....)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 26, 2016)

Yaru looks up at Jin and the rest as they come in to see how Flare and Leo are doing.

"How did you guys get across the river? I hope you didn't run into any more trouble. "


----------



## Julen (Jun 26, 2016)

Julen looks at jin and speaks in a slightly annoyed tone.

- yeah jin! Tell him  how we got around the fucking bridge!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 26, 2016)

(I think I need a break... sorry, guys, having an emotional breakdown at the moment...)


----------



## Julen (Jun 26, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (I think I need a break... sorry, guys, having an emotional breakdown at the moment...)


 (why is that?)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 26, 2016)

Julen said:


> (why is that?)


(Just had a really heartbreaking RP with Yaru... now I'm scared to even talk to him...)


----------



## Julen (Jun 26, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Just had a really heartbreaking RP with Yaru... now I'm scared to even talk to him...)


(Oh.... ._.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 26, 2016)

Julen said:


> (Oh.... ._.)


(Imagine your son, after having a conflict with you, just *outright leave the house for 2 weeks straight without saying anything* !... And he isn't just wander around where you leave ; if you follow him you'll feel like *he's moving to another city* or even worse...)


----------



## Julen (Jun 26, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Imagine your son, after having a conflict with you, just *outright leave the house for 2 weeks straight without saying anything* !... And he isn't just wander around where you leave ; if you follow him you'll feel like *he's moving to another city* or even worse...)


(._.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 26, 2016)

Julen said:


> (._.)


(Well... he's returned, and promised not to do that again... but now I'm having a legit breakdown...
I feel like this is gonna haunt me really badly...)


----------



## Julen (Jun 26, 2016)

(*hugs* itz all gud)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 26, 2016)

Julen said:


> (*hugs* itz all gud)


(*cries miserably at the fear of losing his son again*)


----------



## Julen (Jun 26, 2016)

(*ragequits* FUCK THIS. THERE IS NO POINT HELPING YOU










Jk)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 26, 2016)

Julen said:


> (*ragequits* FUCK THIS. THERE IS NO POINT HELPING YOU
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(*cries even harder*)


----------



## Julen (Jun 26, 2016)

(*pats your back*)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 26, 2016)

(I'm such a bad father...)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 26, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (I'm such a bad father...)


(How is he your son btw?)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 26, 2016)

(It was from a private RP long ago ; he told me that he wanted to sleep in my pouch *cough cough kangaroo cough*, and I jokingly replied that it was for my children only, which he still accepted anyway... so... yeah, that was how it came to be
Same thing to @Lightning96321 too, in the same RP ; Yaru introduced Flare and Light to the family and the two became my adopted sons afterwards, too)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 26, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> Yaru looks up at Jin and the rest as they come in to see how Flare and Leo are doing.
> 
> "How did you guys get across the river? I hope you didn't run into any more trouble. "





Julen said:


> Julen looks at jin and speaks in a slightly annoyed tone.
> 
> - yeah jin! Tell him  how we got around the fucking bridge!


Jin cracks his knuckles :

- Literally had to ride along the river to look for another bridge, no other option... and by the time we got here, the bike was almost outta fuel... blockades all over the place, gangsters everywhere, you know the drill.

Eclipse looks terrified, her tail in between her legs and her ears flattened to the sides when she hears Jin mentioning the fights they narrowly avoided earlier :

- This city is all messed-up !


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 27, 2016)

... Meanwhile, at Alisa's flower shop...

The three girls, Alisa, Angelus and Melissa, and Vince, having gotten to their place just half an hour ago to see if they're OK, are watching TV in horror and dismay as they see the recent attacks around the city. Alisa drops her ears as she holds Vince's hand tight :

- I'm scared...

Melissa looks even worse :

- This isn't happening... this can't be happening...


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 27, 2016)

Vince looks at Alisa, full of reassurance, "it's okay, I'm here," he kisses Alisa's head.
  He turns back to the TV. The way the news reporter sounds contradicts to what Vince says.

"C-can we... change the channel or something?" Vince growls lightly.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 27, 2016)

Alisa wags her tail a bit as she receives Vince's kiss. Angelus blushes :

- D'aaawww...

Only Melissa remains oblivious towards their moments and only looks at the TV screen in extreme distress as she recalls what happened to Leo earlier. She curls her tail around and trembles in fear.
Angelus nuzzles Melissa's back and plays with her tail :

- Everything will be fine, Mel... he'll be alright...

Melissa whines :

- I-- I hope s-so...

The TV shows the gunfights earlier, until the camera zooms at a motorbike riding across. A human and two kangaroos can be seen riding it, with one of them clearing the gangsters literally "single-handedly", with one hand wielding a gun and the other holding the bike. Melissa, Angelus and Alisa drop their jaw.

- (Melissa) J-Jin !?... And, is that Eclipse !?
- (Angelus) I'm not surprised... knowing him, he ain't gonna, like, miss his chance being in the spotlight when the city is, like, being wrecked upside down like this...
- (Alisa) And he, like, seems like he's doing a really good job with those gangsters...
- (Melissa) Girls, the military and the police is, like, missing one hell of a soldier...
- (Angelus) Like, totally wicked missing him !


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 27, 2016)

Vince glances at the girls' chattering, growling lightly in annoyance.
  He then looks back the TV, seeing two kangaroos and a human riding a motorbike. His eye widens, "what the heck are they doing?!"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 27, 2016)

Alisa pats on Vince's shoulders as she playfully rests her jaw on his head :

- Like, doing what they do best, I say.

Angelus looks at the gangsters on TV and chuckles :

- And just yesterday, like, in the morning, a big-ass bear and two bunny brats just, like, walked into our store as if they, like, owned this place, demanding us to pay up and stuff.

Melissa follows her :

- Yeah, they were like, "Give us the money or you'll face the consequences", and, like, all that nonsense... like we're gonna have any more of their crap and whatever...

Alisa chuckles :

- Yeah, especially after getting their car, like, busted in total pieces, by a blacksmith !

The three giggle in a childlike manner.


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 27, 2016)

Vince just shakes his head, then goes back to watching TV while embracing Alisa with one arm.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 27, 2016)

After their moments together, however, the girls all get back to the serious scene at hand, with Alisa now sitting next to Vince, her tail playfully swinging at his, her head leaning on his shoulder, and one of her hands hugging his side.

- In all seriousness, though... I wish this'd end sooner or later... I feel sorry for Jin, to be honest...

Angelus presses her lips as her tail starts to drop down :

- Yeah... he's the main target of possibly every single one of the gangsters of this entire city...

Melissa seems to be in concern as well :

- Tell me about it... it's like he never really has his own day...


----------



## Julen (Jun 27, 2016)

Julen pats jin's shoulder.

- need a drink.... i'll be at the closest bar if anyone needs something...

Then he just walks out of the room and gets out. Then he enters the nearest bar and takes a seat.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 27, 2016)

A lady opens a door from behind the bar and walks up to Julen revealing her huge rack . . . which is behind the door to the bar, you can see some clothes hanging off of it.

The lady then bends over in front of Julen, revealing her two large puppies . . . that were laying on the floor behind the bar. She proceeds to take them back through the door before coming back out to serve Julen.

The lady then leans forward, allowing you to take a gander at her massive melons . . . that she had underneath the counter.

" Would you like some? They're free, iv'e been trying to give these melons away. I bought too much food yesterday and i thought some customers would like to have some. "


----------



## Julen (Jun 27, 2016)

Julen shakes his head and sighs.

- nah don't worry ma'am... i just want a beer...


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 27, 2016)

She sighs thinking shes never going to get any customers to enjoy her juicy melons and proceeds to nimbly pour out a glass of beer for Julen.

" Well, enjoy. You look a bit rough, bad day? "


----------



## Julen (Jun 27, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> A lady opens a door from behind the bar and walks up to Julen revealing her huge rack . . . which is behind the door to the bar, you can see some clothes hanging off of it.
> 
> The lady then bends over in front of Julen, revealing her two large puppies . . . that were laying on the floor behind the bar. She proceeds to take them back through the door before coming back out to serve Julen.
> 
> ...


( 



I had to do it...)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 27, 2016)

Julen said:


> (
> 
> 
> 
> I had to do it...)


(So did i xD)


----------



## Julen (Jun 27, 2016)

Julen looks at the bandage on his shoulder and sighs.

- yeah.....bad day...


----------



## Julen (Jun 27, 2016)

Julen looks at the bandage on his shoulder and sighs.

- yeah.....bad day...


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 27, 2016)

She looks at Julens shoulder then back at the bar as she cleans a glass. 

" What happened there? Is that what's causing your bad day? "


----------



## Julen (Jun 27, 2016)

- it'd be great if that was the only problem.... it's just been a complete cluster-fuck.... almost died twice.... i and some guys had to run away from a gang.... many of them are wounded... i hate this....

He sighs and leans his head against. The bar


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 27, 2016)

-  " Well have you thought about moving town? This place doesn't have much going for it and you don't look like the type to be tied down. Things will only get worse from here . . . I mean just look at this bar for one, barely any customers. People are afraid to even leave their homes "


----------



## Julen (Jun 27, 2016)

- well....i couldn't do that right now because i'm 'working' as a 'bodyguard' for a 'friend'....and i might hate it...but i'm not the type of guy that just leaves people like that


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 27, 2016)

She looks Julen over with an analyzing gaze - " A bodyguard, in this town? Well your brave i'l say that and your devotion to help your friend is admirable but is it really worth throwing your life away in a town like this? " She ends with a heavy sigh and a depressed look on her face


----------



## Julen (Jun 27, 2016)

- i prefer dying with some intergrity in a hell hole than dying in a nice place as a coward


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 27, 2016)

she laughs in amusement - " Well i can only wish you luck in that case, its nice to see someone with a sense of conviction pass through this place for once. Many people have come through here wanting to start a life or a business, don't ask me why. " She shrugs


----------



## Julen (Jun 27, 2016)

Julen laughs a bit. Then he looks around for a couple of seconds.

-hey. What about those melons you were talking about? Can i have a taste?

He laughs loudly


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 27, 2016)

(pffff *Dead)*


----------



## Julen (Jun 27, 2016)

(Same XD)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 27, 2016)

She puts her melons on the table in front of Julen - " So how do you wan't it? "


----------



## Julen (Jun 27, 2016)

- euh...i don't know....euh....sliced?*sarcastic tone*

He laughs a bit


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 27, 2016)

She divides up her melons on the table to make them easier to handle, then places them on a plate in front of Julen. - " Well enjoy, don't worry i'l clean up the mess "


----------



## Julen (Jun 27, 2016)

Finishes his beer and looks at the plate.

- alright!

He grabs one slice and starts eating it. He looks impressed at the melons and back to the bartender.

-damn....*nom nom* it's better than what i expected...


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 27, 2016)

During the conversation between Julen and the woman in the bar, sounds of vehicles quickly drifting and stopping can be heard not very far from outside. Then, sounds of gunfire and metal clashing together, all in between screaming. Someone's voice can be heard out of all the other noises :

- YOU get a bullet, and YOU get a bullet, EVERYBODY GETS A BULLET !!!

Finally, a loud and violent crash, as if something just got broken into pieces. The car alarming sounds echo through the whole scene, until another loud and violent crash, this time shutting it down.

Jin walks in the bar a few minutes later, on his back this time are two guns and a hammer, and on his sides are two machetes. Blood stains can be seen on his muzzle, hands and blades. It looks like he just wiped the blood off his mouth with his hand, but didn't clean it off very well.
As soon as he catches Julen on sight, he lets out a growl :

- Whew ! Everyone's safe, and is already going home today-- *because I don't wanna spend a few more days waiting for the progress until my brother and my sons recover* !

He pulls a chair next to Julen and sits down.

- Look, man, I don't need you as my "bodyguard". I don't feel like having someone looking after me... like that. Just back me up as my homie, kay ?


----------



## Julen (Jun 27, 2016)

Finishes his beer and looks at the plate.

- alright!

He grabs one slice and starts eating it. He looks impressed at the melons and back to the bartender.

-damn....*nom nom* it's better than what i expected...


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 27, 2016)

(you mean until someone comes online : 3 )


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 27, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (you mean until someone comes online : 3 )


(Yup, 'cause I'm not that patient )


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 27, 2016)

Julen said:


> Finishes his beer and looks at the plate.
> 
> - alright!
> 
> ...


(Damnit i said i bought them from a store so i can't use the "i grew them myself" line T_T )


----------



## Julen (Jun 27, 2016)

Julen looks at jin, un-surprised by the blood stains on his body 

- any news about the injurieds?


----------



## Julen (Jun 27, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (Damnit i said i bought them from a store so i can't use the "i grew them myself" line T_T )


(Mhmmmm kinky)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 27, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (Damnit i said i bought them from a store so i can't use the "i grew them myself" line T_T )


(You brought shame to the *Lust-Sin* family !)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 27, 2016)

(I didn't consider all the puns i'm sorry please forgive meeh T_T)


----------



## Julen (Jun 27, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (You brought shame to the *Lust-Sin* family !)


(#drama #familydrama #someonecallkeemstarplease)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 27, 2016)

Julen said:


> Julen looks at jin, un-surprised by the blood stains on his body
> 
> - any news about the injurieds?


- They're all recovered and are on their way home... if anything, I gave Eclipse and Leo each a gun and a sword so they could defend themselves better on their way back.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 27, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (I didn't consider all the puns i'm sorry please forgive meeh T_T)


(Shame on you, Yaru !
*SHAME* on you.
You're grounded !)


----------



## Julen (Jun 27, 2016)

Julen raises an eyebrow.

-are you sure they know how to defend themselves?


----------



## Julen (Jun 27, 2016)

(This will sound childish but i'm feeling homesick af right now....can i get an internet hug?)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 27, 2016)

(Cass wants nothing to do with you other than to attend your funeral )


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 27, 2016)

Julen said:


> (This will sound childish but i'm feeling homesick af right now....can i get an internet hug?)


(*hugs the only human of the pack* <3 )


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 27, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (Cass wants nothing to do with you other than to attend your funeral )


(O.O)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 27, 2016)

(screw hugs *pounces on Julen and snuggles him*)


----------



## Julen (Jun 27, 2016)

(Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 27, 2016)

(Maybe once your funeral is done, Cass will think about giving you a hug)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 27, 2016)

(necrophilia much  : 3 )


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 27, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (Maybe once your funeral is done, Cass will think about giving you a hug)


(You're gonna hug a corpse !? )


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 27, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (You're gonna hug a corpse !? )


(What? You weren't going to resurrect him like you did with everybody on that island??)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 27, 2016)

(shots fired! shots fired! *takes cover*)


----------



## Julen (Jun 27, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (What? You weren't going to resurrect him like you did with everybody on that island??)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 27, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (What? You weren't going to resurrect him like you did with everybody on that island??)


(*cough cough thread title cough "no abilities" cough cough*)


----------



## Julen (Jun 27, 2016)

(Wait are you going to hug MY CORPSE?)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 27, 2016)

Julen said:


> (Wait are you going to hug MY CORPSE?)


(*Cass thought about it, then refused to do so*)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 27, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (*Cass thought about it, then refused to do so*)


(I hereby officially promote you to the rank Fuzzy Captain of the Awkward Army !)


----------



## Julen (Jun 27, 2016)

( 



 )


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 27, 2016)

(Man that Julen card better be in the forbidden list cause that effect is OP)


----------



## Julen (Jun 27, 2016)

(I knoooow :3)


----------



## Lightning96321 (Jun 27, 2016)

(I feel like Julen have a video for everything -_-)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 27, 2016)

Lightning96321 said:


> (I feel like Julen have a video for everything -_-)


(I know right ?)
(Also, skype ? :3 I wanna show ya somethin')


----------



## Julen (Jun 27, 2016)

Lightning96321 said:


> (I feel like Julen have a video for everything -_-)


( i HAVE a video for everything XD)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 28, 2016)

Julen said:


> Julen raises an eyebrow.
> 
> -are you sure they know how to defend themselves?


Jin smirks :

- Oh of course ! With a sword and a gun, how hard can it be ?

... (meanwhile, on the way home)...

Leo seems extremely frustrated :

- Jin forgot the fuckin' ammo !

Eclipse follows him :

- What even-- !?


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 28, 2016)

The bartender looks at Jin and the weapons he is carrying for a moment

" Guess this is the "friend" you were talking about. Try not to ruin the bar, i don't make that much money as it is " She looks at both Julen and Jin then sighs


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 3, 2016)

(Is this story dead by any chance?)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 5, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (Is this story dead by any chance?)


(*Tumbleweed blows by*)


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jul 5, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (*Tumbleweed blows by*)


(^ Pretty much *laughs*)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 5, 2016)

(Well shit, I had an idea of the sub-plot being integrated into the main plot and give it a direction :/


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 5, 2016)

(but but people are fickle *shrugs*)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 5, 2016)

(*is saddened*)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 5, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (*is saddened*)


(*Howls in sadness*)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 5, 2016)

(*roars out loud and calls down a UFO with the label "Final Ride to Hell" on it*)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 5, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (*roars out loud and calls down a UFO with the label "Final Ride to Hell" on it*)


(but but sideplot . . . and how much you pay for that fancy billboard advertisement xD more than 1$?)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 5, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (but but sideplot . . . and how much you pay for that fancy billboard advertisement xD more than 1$?)


(Pffft, only 2$ son XD 
Really, though... @Lightning96321 hasn't been on for days, I dunno why...)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 5, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Pffft, only 2$ son XD
> Really, though... @Lightning96321 hasn't been on for days, I dunno why...)


(Yaru is worried for his brother T_T)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 5, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (Yaru is worried for his brother T_T)


(Jin is worried for his sons T_T )


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 7, 2016)

(So when dis story come back?)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 7, 2016)

(*Stabs the story repeatedly for good measure* Hmm not sure, could be a while *whistles innocently*)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 7, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (*Stabs the story repeatedly for good measure* Hmm not sure, could be a while *whistles innocently*)


(*dead*)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 7, 2016)

(Yaru killed the story and everyone in it, including D.J.)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 7, 2016)

(*Already used my plot armor portal ability to transport us to a different RP*)


----------

